# Couldn't give a monkey's about the new GTR!



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm an old school die-hard Skyline fan on the GTROC, I couldnt give a flying flip what the latest titanium Y-Pipe for the new GTR is, what colour you should wrap a 2012 GTR in or if its faster than the latest Porsche GT# version etc etc...
Just wondered if anyone else felt the same.
The new GTR seems a bit like a passing fad?

bob


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm with you brother....
:chuckle:

IMHO I think the new GTR sucks and it's possibly the only car that I actually dislike MORE the more I see it!!!!

R32GTR all the way 

TT


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

im with you with this one bob!
i think they are awesome car but i just would'nt piss on one if it was on fire sorry!
same goes with all modern super cars!
R32's rule!!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

tarmac terror said:


> I'm with you brother....
> :chuckle:
> 
> IMHO I think the new GTR sucks and it's possibly the only car that I actually dislike MORE the more I see it!!!!
> ...


:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Although as a car I respect the R35. The amount of posts on this forum about pointless things does get on my wick! And makes me dislike the scene more and more! 

32s all the way!!!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

ANDY H said:


> im with you with this one bob!
> i think they are awesome car but i just would'nt piss on one if it was on fire sorry!
> same goes with all modern super cars!
> R32's rule!!!


Great reply Andy, have to agree mate!!!!!

bob


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Personally i would like to own one at some point. Think it will be very short lived tho. 

To be honest i would of owned by now but have always been put off by the auto gearbox. I have cars before with padle shift boxes etc and there crap. You cant beat a clutch! 

Also they are now just to common. I think this reflects in the price, they seem to be dropping money big time, they are starting to become cheaper than a few 34 GTR's which i think reflects what car people really want!


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't get me wrong I love my R32 GTR more than anything else in the world apart from my fiance, but I do still have a passing interest in the GT-R and the evolution of the GT-R name. I wonder if the old school people such as the people who owned the PGC10 thought the same as you do about the R31,R32, R33 and R34 and the new age of introducing turbo's to the cars... Apart from the fact they didn't have internet forums  I wouldn't dream of selling my Skyline for a R35 as to me its always been my dream to own a BNR32, I love everything about it, its rawness and how you drive it.

At the end of the day this is GTROC and the R35 is a GTR as much as the PGC10 or a R32, just with totally different characteristics, its just from a different era... I'm sure there will be people growing up with the R35 as being their dream car just as I did with the BNR32.

With that said and done. BNR32 all the way :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I should have had another poll option, somthing like:-
I have an R32, you can stick your R35 up you're Y-pipe!

bob


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

fourtoes said:


> I should have had another poll option, somthing like:-
> I have an R32, you can stick your R35 up you're Y-pipe!
> 
> bob


Lol I did actually chuckle at that!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i am interested in the car itself due to its heritage and what it is now,however,99% of the owner's who post in the R35 section are just here because it's the current "now" car

But,it is the newest GTR and the club receive alot of benefits from Nissan themselves and understand why it is here. I guess,if you don't like to see the same thread 10 time's a day,then just don't go into that section of the forum?
I only go into the R35 section once a week or so,nothing in there interests me,and they talk about the same stuff all the time
Have none of them heard of the search button? lol


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Have you all driven one? I am not sure you would be saying that after a good drive!

(expects to get shot down now)


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Stevie76 said:


> Have you all driven one? I am not sure you would be saying that after a good drive!
> 
> (expects to get shot down now)


He hee good to get the view of a "GTR" owner mate! 
:thumbsup:
Just goes to show some of you are actually interested in the rest of the GTROC goings on!
TAZZMAXX being the exception!

bob


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I haven't driven one now,however,I have been in a few and gone round 2 different race track's in them. They are great car's don't get me wrong,and I like the car itself,it's 99% of the R35 who don't go out of their "section" and are actually interested in anything apart from Y-Pipe's and warranties...

There are a few of us on here,who are true Skyline & GTR nut's,my family have owned 7 so far,and it may become 8 in the next month or so ,other's are here as it's the newest toy to have.. 

I've also been out in the Top Secret Drag-R (thanks again Giles!) and alot of other high bhp car's,the R35 is nice,the best part being how quick they change gear's,but given the choice of an R34 GTR or an R35 GTR,i'd be going for the R34 thank you


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Well as much as i love my car,i have massive respect for the R35 it is a truly great car.

And with all the tuning that has been developed it is carrying on the heritage that makes all GTRs special.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> but given the choice of an R34 GTR or an R35 GTR,i'd be going for the R34 thank you



Guess i will keep my 34 then !


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

I've driven one, granted it's a lovely car but its just a fast auto. Not really a drivers car. I love the way my 32 keeps me on my toes!!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> He hee good to get the view of a "GTR" owner mate!
> :thumbsup:
> Just goes to show some of you are actually interested in the rest of the GTROC goings on!
> TAZZMAXX being the exception!
> ...


Bob, I think you need to re-word slighty as you are suggesting I'm not interested

I didn't think you'd have any other R35 owners posting so you could keep it in your little club:chuckle:

Yes, there is a lot of waffle and pointless chat in the R35 section. I also agree that this car will never be the same icon that the Skylines are. Technology wise it's possibly out in front and that technology has had to be paid for by being a mass produced supercar. You can keep your porous blocks, HICAS lockout bars and shuffling turbos, I'm sticking with my big auto barge for the time being:chuckle::chuckle::flame:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

TAZZMAXX being the the exception, as he seems interested in all things Skyline and GTR!

is that better bud?

bob
p.s.
i love the fact ive had to fix Nissan's shortfalls and replace my Hicas with a lock out kit, my block seems OK, (not too porous) and shuffling turbo's makes life oh so much more colourful!

bob


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

The R35 modification scene BEYOND Y-pipes and Cobbs is very interesting. As the scene matures it'll be a joy to watch IMHO

Mook


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> TAZZMAXX being the the exception, as he seems interested in all things Skyline and GTR!
> 
> is that better bud?
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Better!

Another thought, I wonder how many people will be modifying 15-20 year old R35's ?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Having experienced the new GTR, it is a very good bit of kit, but nothing you can fiddle with too much.

Thus I prefer the RB powered cars, that are not as good, but probably more enjoyable.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Plus the engine on the new GTR is sooooo butt ugly IMHO! (sorry but its true!)
RB26-25-20 is so much more pleasing aesthetically!

bob


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> RB26-25-20 is so much more pleasing aesthetically!
> 
> bob


In a lop-sided, non symmetrical way, you may have a point! Now, your old straight six truck engines do sound better by a mile and do rev higher:bowdown1:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Call me a West Country hick, but sometimes i just feel like shouting the old farmer cliche!
"Ere, get off my land!" to all R35 owners!
TAZZMAXX excluded of course! 

bob


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm interested in the latest generation of Nissan GTR's and passionate about Nissan,got a BNR32,RPS13 and a Stagea.
But this jumping from BMW's,Porche etc onto the latest fast car bores me.
I'm into Nissan in a big way and nothing else interests me.
I'm digging more into the Nissan heritage.
Over time i suppose the fairweather drivers will come and go and the drivers that see the GTR for what it is will help build it's status in Nissan's pantheon


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

blitzman said:


> I'm interested in the latest generation of Nissan GTR's and passionate about Nissan,got a BNR32,RPS13 and a Stagea.
> But this jumping from BMW's,Porche etc onto the latest fast car bores me.
> I'm into Nissan in a big way and nothing else interests me.
> I'm digging more into the Nissan heritage.
> Over time i suppose the fairweather drivers will come and go and the drivers that see the GTR for what it is will help build it's status in Nissan's pantheon


I think you make a good point there mate. Some folks will jump over to the 'next new thing' soon enough and that's their prerogative. You can see a mile off the folks who are trying like bears to keep residuals high and these are clearly the ones who will be moving on very soon....
I'm no ricer or have any loyalty as such to Nissan..I just happen to have wanted an R32GTR since their launch. There are others however who are dyed-in-the-wool Nissan lovers and that's fine just as there are those who hop from high performance car to high performance car. In fairness, maybe THEY are living the petrolhead dream....having a dabble in this and a dabble in that. My GTR is one of 3 cars we have so there is a choice and I don't feel I'm trapped in a particular car. That said, I have no plan to sell the R32 EVER...it's with me for life 
When the R35 was launched I wasn't taken with the styling but wanted to give it a chance with a view to possibly buying one. Unfortunately the more I actually looked at the car the more I disliked it. Now all the GTR owners will be happy to show that on paper, the GTR beats the 911 in this field and that, kind of like a top trumps game. However, I LIKE the 911 and despite being 'inferior' is a car I'd be pleased and happy to own unlike the GTR. Again, just my own POV.

TT


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

question for you all, as i only came into skyline ownership a couple of years ago and i purchased a 34. 


So for you 32 lot, did you all think the same of the 33 when it first came out as you do about the gtr? 

What about when the 34 came out? Did you all think the same then? 

Will the GTR in a few years time be the car to have? 

Or did it all die when the rb engine got dropped and they stuck a shitty auto box in the new car? 

Or did nissan kill it off for you all when they dropped the 'skyline' name and issued it with GTR? Maybe it should of been kept as skyline and been rwd and the gtr 4 wheel drive like it has been for many years?


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a problem with new stuff.
It's my problem.
Untill the GTR is looked at retrospectivley it means nothing to me.
But that's stupid!
No cars would be developed or sold if everyone was like me!
I can't afford an R35 and if i was given one i'd drive it for a while,maybe be converted,but feel i would sell it for a good collection of R32's or a KPGC-10 or KPGC110.
But in 10,15 years maybe i'd begin to like the R35.
One concern i have compared to the R32 though is that as incredible it is on paper v's Porche etc i think it is cheap in comparison to the R32 new and it will never achieve the racing prestige and legend that the BNR32 did but hey it's only taken me years before i can afford one.
But good luck to buyers of the R35 for having faith in Nissan and i look forward to it's development and true tuning potential.


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

mattysupra,
i feel that the R32 was such a leap forward in technology from the R31 etc that the R33,R34 are really just tweaks in style and peformance not leaps forward to the next generation that the R35 may be.
Which would you have out of a Mk1 Mini Cooper S or the Mk2 or Mk3?
Or a Mk 1 Lotus Cortina compared with a Mk2?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Good call Bob,

For me its all about R34 and under, i do like the R35 but it loose alot about the GTR for me no longer an RB engine for starts,

Dont get me wrong it will be like the others one day but at the moment no.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The only problem that i have with the new GTR is the price and reliability, or lets say tunability in terms of tune versus reliability versus money.


The Skyline GTRs had one big thing in comon: they were affordable. Of course affordability may vary for some, but the majority of people out there can`t just pull out 60k for a R35.

Affordability within the japanese car world was allways measured by the japanese middle class income. The Fairlady Zs allways were and still are the barometer for measuring what the jap. middleclass (not very different from any european middleclass) could afford in terms of high end sports cars . . . . certainly no M BMWs or Porsches.
The Skyline GTRs were priced to be affordable for the higher jap. middle class, hence they never exceeded 6.000.000Yen, which was affordable with a normal end of the carrier salary or "possible" for a mid career salaryman.

The reason the aftermarket industry took off with rockets do to the Skyline, RX7, Supra and others phenomena was that these high end sports cars were initially cheap and when they landed on the used car market after 1-3years,they were affordable for everyone in japan, having reached the magic Fairlady price tag. of affordable sports cars.

So we got GTRs build with hightech and precision surpassing any western build cars in terms of value and hightech for the buck, while being affordable for the widest range of people in the society (here japan) . . . enabling probably the most biggest and constant tuning industry to take off, do the fact that these cars offered largely 20k more in hightech and potential then they actually cost on the used car market after 2years and let the new owner choose from a sea of parts which were not only very compatible but also possible to customize at will and with your own personal budget.

At no point these cars were targeted for rich people, other then Porsches, M-Bimmers or Benzs and most recent R35 GTRs, which clearly are . . . 


Two different worlds on this forum and different philosophies . . . I understand peeps frustration over R35 bullox, when they invest they hard earned money in to their R32 GTR waist machines (like new Turbos, rims, tires, engines, ex . . .) to live their passion on the track or street, running dream power cars over 500HP . . . . then reading a R35 thread about owners (with Ferrari, Porsche or lambos parked in their garage next to their R35) what wrapping they should get. And its also frustrating to hear then that some not so fortunate peeps could afford a R35 (which is their free choice), but then don`t have money to even upgrade the smallest thing on their car, are basicly stuck there with a standard car for ever . . . which again is far from the Skyline GTR tuning world.

R35s now cost around 4.500.000Yen in japan, so wow yeah thats Fairlady Z price tag affordability . . . . but when I think about maintenance and reliability and repair costs . . . affordability of R35s is a very difficult animal to define.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> He hee good to get the view of a "GTR" owner mate!
> :thumbsup:
> Just goes to show some of you are actually interested in the rest of the GTROC goings on!
> TAZZMAXX being the exception!
> ...


Totally interested in the rest of the GTROC....I love all of the models having first driven an R33 a few years ago (which i could not afford then although i would have swapped a kidney for it if i could have) and vowed to myself that one day I would own a GT-R


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

auto' are for 1 legged men and women end of  *just my opinion*

personally i think they are ok to look at and thats as far as it goes.
in my opinion its over priced, with the wrong engine wrong gearbox and wrong 4wd system.
someone earlier mentioned 911's, sorry to say it as an english man but this one the germans got right. once youve got a good rescipe you dont go changing all the ingredients you tweek it till its perfect and nissan where doing this with the R32-33-34 but i think they dropped the ball with the 35.

and R33's rule lol


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Y pipe, cobb, warrenty, y pipe, cobb, warrenty,y pipe cobb warrenty

p.s im drunk and anoyed, dont take it personally, i love r32s.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

well I'm crazy in love with the old skool Skyline GTR's, I treat them like an entity worth being worshiped  . I did not really like the R35 when it first made it's debut. I was disappointed with the styling and the fact that the RB series engine was ditched and that there will be no manual transmission option and also I couldnt look at it for long as the front of the car and the headlamps reminded me of a Toyota Celica 1.8  but it gradually grew on me, reading about it more and realising that Nissan truly made a big effort on the production of the R35 and so much effort was made. Also that at least something did continue the GTR generation further to become a worthy enough successor. In terms of Performance the new GTR has got to be one of the best cars if not better in its price range/performance. As things stand now, I like it so much that I am buying one  but that does not mean I will ever not own a skyline GTR, that still remains my ultimate toy :chuckle:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

34 top daddy for me


----------



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

i love the fact that it can beat alot of expensive supercars but i love my r33 gtr cause these cars are drivers cars, the 35 has to much tech that helps you drive it. and not to forget its not a SKYLINE


----------



## the locksmith (Oct 22, 2010)

it would be interesting to hear what you 32 guys think about JDM garages new project.... the R32,4,5 project?

for those not in the know its a R32 shell with 34 front end and 35 engine.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I thought they gave up on putting the 35 lump in?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

When it comes to transport (cars, bikes, maybe trains and aircraft too) it's all a matter of personal taste, affordability and what you are prepared to tolerate with regard to 'to get this I'll put up with that'.

To apply to this thread. (Apologies to the ladies, but we men usually think of our transport in 'female' terms).

GT-R 32,33,34 = "I'm an expensive to run, adaptable, horny bitch, come play with me if you dare, you won't be disappointed. Wimps needn't apply."
GT-R 35 = "Hello, I'm the token, sweet, blonde Manager at the High Street Bank who occaisionally wears a short skirt for a dare and likes to drink cocktails down the wine bar. In the right hands I can be exciting (especially after several cocktails) otherwise I like to remain demure, good looking, stylish and well mannered. Fund Managers and Commodity Brokers of particular interest."

Both potentially worthy, depending on your mood and how you like your pleasure.

DaveG


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Very profound words dave!
I kind of get what your saying too!

Bob


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

The R35 for me us just a leap forward in tech again. Whatever your view on the car it IS very capable, the grip and speed is very impressive. I'm glad Nissan has taken the Mark on and it's reviving the GT-R brand. And also because I got an Arai helmet from it! I bought an R32 because of the way it drives and the way it makes me feel when I drive it (less and less on the road because you just can't use it's potential) I couldve had a 33 or a 34 but it didn't really appeal to me. I wanted the lightest most hardcore car with the potential to build it to whatever I want. For me I just can't see the R35 becoming one of those cars that is in bits in someones garage getting re freshed and rebuilt to last many more years. I may be wrong but I think people will just move onto the R36 or a Porcshe etc. My R32 is with me for life and I plan on keeping it as mint as I can and really use it for what it is designed for.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

r35 is such a nice car, no doubt, but im not an avid fan of modern cars, with respect to r35. land if there is a choice between 34 and 35, i would go for r34. i prefer old school cars as technology is not my cup of tea when it comes to driving.

r32 from the very beginning. :bowdown1:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

"no comment" :chuckle:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi a "latest toy" R35 owner here lol!

Seriously, I have loved GT-R's for ever, however when I was a youngster early 90's a GT-R was well out of my price range and was viewed as something on the same level as a Ferrari or Lambo something you simply couldn't even think about really owning, just a poster or two on the wall.

Fast Ford's were my thing starting with a Series 2 RS Turbo, moving onto an Escort Cosworth and then another Escort Cosworth and a couple of years ago a Focus RS MK2 I guess at some point I could of afforded a Skyline R34 but my history always kept me on the Fast Ford route!

This discussion is interesting because the same comments were made when the Focus RS came out on the Escort Cossie forum, "nice car, very capable but its not a cosworth, its not got 4wd" and so on, so its nice to know things are the same all over 

I'm a car nut full stop and although I wouldn't pretend to be a GTR expert, and have never owned a previous iteration of this fabulous car, I can certainly appreciate the previous versions, christ I have spent enough times watching you buggers dissappear in the distance when behind the wheel of my Escorts LOL!!!

So just thought I'd say from at least one R35 owner, I've bought an R35 and had to sell a kidney to get it, it is a weekend drive purely because I want it kept nice, and when I do use it I'd like it to be an event, just like I did with my Fords, but I have an interest in everything with an engine and R32, 33's and 34's have as much appeal to me as my R35 from a interest point of view and I'm looking forward to seeing a few close up this year!

I just happen to have joined the party now at the tender age of 40 

Andy


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice comment there buddy. It's good to see there are some real enthusiasts up there in the GTR section too.

Bob


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

The new GTR is an interesting car.....but, when the 32,33,34 were first out they were a much more exciting thing than the R35 is today. You cant beat an RB engine IMO. Oh, and......

I DONT "DO" RENAULTS.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't see how the new GTR differs from the old Skyline range. Both technologically advanced for their time, both run silly power for their time, both break records for their time and both owned by enthusiast with a lump of spare cash.
The only difference is the development over 30 years. IMHO

Mook


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Jimbostir said:


> The new GTR is an interesting car.....but, when the 32,33,34 were first out they were a much more exciting thing than the R35 is today. You cant beat an RB engine IMO. Oh, and......
> 
> I DONT "DO" RENAULTS.


Well if you want to see excitement you should see my lads mates when I open the garage door :runaway: I wouldn't say there was too much difference between them now and me back then :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> :thumbsup: Better!
> 
> Another thought, I wonder how many people will be modifying 15-20 year old R35's ?



More to the point, how many will even be running in 15-20 years time?


----------



## Matt M (Jul 5, 2007)

If I had the cash I'd have one. I like the fact that you can buy a super car for not that much money.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Im not particularly bothered about them to be honest, i wouldnt say no to one if they were giving them away but i would just sell it and buy more parts for my 33.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

AndyBrew said:


> Well if you want to see excitement you should see my lads mates when I open the garage door :runaway: I wouldn't say there was too much difference between them now and me back then :chuckle:


Haha!! maybe its me then!
Id say one thing though;
The 32-34 cars are an amazing car even now, AND are easy to moddify, alter, parts are more than readily availiable they are easy to work on etc.. 
The R35 isnt at the moment, hopefully the technology will be more avaliable to moddify it. I cant see as many people wanting to change the turbos etc.. in their garage at the bottom of their garden! You see some amazing 32-34 cars that people have done theirselves.

Ok, I do admit, that out of the box the Renault...... sorry GTR, is a good piece of kit. Its got to be because they have had the previous models to learn from. There is alot more in the way of altering it to personal taste. 

Who's sent their car to the garage to have a Y piece exhaust fitted really doesnt interest me though. I like to see a car with clever moddifications that somebody has put alot of time, effort and thought into (whatever the vehicle, but I do like my SKYLINES..)


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I see the R35 as the development of the GTR line. Everything after the R32 was just updates and refinements (and I'm not sure I prefer the results).

The downside to the R35 is currently a financial one (they seem to be shedding value quickly, as new cars do). It also suffers from the 'new car' problem of being too good and lacking feedback. That said when I'm a bit older and creakier I can imagine that I'll find that the R32 is too much. At this point I can see that I might want an R35 (perhaps keeping the R32 for special occasions) and hopefully gearbox issues etc will all be understood properly.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

MrGT said:


> someone earlier mentioned 911's, sorry to say it as an english man but this one the germans got right. once youve got a good rescipe you dont go changing all the ingredients you tweek it till its perfect and nissan where doing this with the R32-33-34 but i think they dropped the ball with the 35.


absolutely spot on!! As undoubtedly good as I'm sure the R35 is there is, IMHO, more to a performance car than the figures in the brochure. Porsche have a fantastic product in the 911....you can pick up used (read that as tried and tested) 911's for VERY good money these days and theres no doubt they can produce the goods. Hell, even 360 tintops can be bought for reasonable cash these days and I don't give a rats ass how good the GTR is, 90% of petrolheads dream car is some sort of Fezza!!!!
GTR owners are like broken records, always poo-pooing the competition by citing the numbers in the book...*yawn*. As said, numbers aren't everything and the competition have appropriate levels of backup and years of experience selling a premium product. I may come across sounding scathing of the GTR but that's not the case..it's the attitude of some of the owners and their comments that annoys me somewhat. Some sound like utter fanboys and it's embarrassing the way they portray Nissan as seemingly THE only manufacturer who can build a performance car :chuckle::chuckle:

TT


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Well what can I say pmsl!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

LOL. Sorry Andy..just had to get that off my chest :chuckle:

I must admit that from time to time I do have a look over on 'the dark side' to see what folks are moaning about. Its evident that some owners are long-time car nuts and some are not. I have to say a few of the thread topics do make me chuckle and again its clear that these folks are from the 'just give me any fast car to drive' camp. They will be on their way soon enough. It surprises me that there hasnt been "will fitting non std valve caps/washing with non-Nissan branded car shampoo/parking in a non-approved space invalidate my warranty??" threads yet (or maybe I've just missed them!!!):chuckle:

I'm sure the cars a gem (but clearly not without its teething problems) and IS genuinely good VFM but please lets not get hung up on the "my cars got more power than YOUR car" stuff. As I said, high performance car ownership is MORE than just the car itself and, in all seriousness for a minute, from the 
flavour of some of the threads witnessed in the R35 section I think its fair to say that Nissan have been lacking in a good few areas. I'm not saying they cant get better but the fanboys need to acknowledge this fact and stop acting as though the R35 is the second coming of Christ FFS (that spot is reserved for the 458 :bowdown1::bowdown1::chuckle
:flame:

opcorn:

:chuckle:

TT


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> GTR owners are like broken records, always poo-pooing the competition by citing the numbers in the book...*yawn*. TT



Just because the car did one hot lap with a professional driver at the controls and marginally beat a time set by Porsche, you'd think that every GTR driver was a driving god and hammered a Porsche every time they took the car out, the way they make a song and dance out of the miniscule time difference bewteen the two cars.

For *instant awesome-ness* just add Y-Pipe & Cobb, and don't forget the Wrap!!














:chuckle:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I thought about buying one when they were about 120k nz landed but tbh It made more sense buying more houses ...as they go up in value.
And, my gtr smokes the new ones anyway ....for half the price.
Maybe if I didnt have too many toys now I might readdress buying one but Im also very weary of the gearbox issues they still have.


----------



## waffe (Apr 25, 2009)

question simple-What is the real Godzilla?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I actually have grown to LOVE the new GTR, have to say if I could afford it, I would own one.

Although, I HATE the new breed of GTR owners that seem to have only bought the car because it's the new "fastest thing" and couldn't give a stuff about anything Skyline or the GTR's Heritage.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't really like the look of them....And it is such a big car in the flesh compared to my R32
I think it is a very capable car, And I like a lot of the features....And would be easier to drive hard...But it has too many things that cost a fortune to repair! I would hate to have a small fender bender and have to replace the bonnet poppers for example.

It doesn't have that "Play Station / RC Car" modifying factor yet either....That's what I love about the RB26 powered ones, You can replace everything right down to the last nut and bolt with aftermarket stuff.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

waffe said:


> question simple-What is the real Godzilla?



Is this a trick question?


Godzilla is a make believe monster from a film.


But if you meant car, then it's the R32 GTR :thumbsup:


----------



## waffe (Apr 25, 2009)

no tricks... maybe one day R35 will be as accesible or replaceable/and possible to change every single tiny scew on it but for the moneys- i`d rather buy 32 + 33 and still gonna have some pennies left over to fill em up


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

I think the question is academic.
Anyone who follows the trials and tribulations of the 35 GTR knows it has problems. Gearbox failure at 3000k's is not good. Flogged out steering arm/tie rod and the amazingly annoying "CV joint" rattle when pottering around the shops. 
Sound like a clapped out Subaru not a supercar.
There are aftermarket mods for all of the above but I've got an original 21 year old dead stock GTR in my garage. No rattles, clunks or stuffed gearbox. 
I wonder how many 35 owners will be able to say the same in 20 years time?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

geoffree said:


> I've got an original 21 year old dead stock GTR in my garage. No rattles, clunks or stuffed gearbox.
> I wonder how many 35 owners will be able to say the same in 20 years time?


That's an interesting thought....

There has always been the discussions that the R32 was overbuilt as it was built as a race car


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Sub Boy said:


> That's an interesting thought....
> 
> There has always been the discussions that the R32 was overbuilt as it was built as a race car


thats what they should of done with the 35, in my opinion and how i'm approaching my 33 build if you want 600 horses then build it to take 800 horses. i think if nissan had taken just a little longer to perfect the 35 and offer a manual gearbox as well as the girly auto then it would of been a much more appealing car to a wider range of people. you never know they might sort it out buy the R36


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

geoffree said:


> Gearbox failure at 3000k's is not good.


How many recorded instances do you know of? I've only heard of a few and they were mostly solenoid problems. The mechanical failures have generally been caused by harsh launches but are still fairly low in numbers.



> amazingly annoying "CV joint" rattle when pottering around the shops.
> Sound like a clapped out Subaru not a supercar.


That's a bit of an overstatement! It's to do with floating brake discs and not every car suffers from it. The daft thing is, most R35 owners have put a Y pipe on to make more noise and then complain about a minor noise which is only really audible when the window is down.



> I wonder how many 35 owners will be able to say the same in 20 years time?


I've asked the same in a previous post on here. I think that although the car itself maybe around after that length of time it will be the obsolescence of specialised spare parts such as bonnet rams that will kill it off. If the technology is supported there shouldn't be any issues. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

The other thing is I very much doubt in 20 years time that it will be legal to drive such a car as an r35 Gtr. ( probably none of the skyline derivatives either)
The way the worlds view of petroleum engined cars is going! (but that's a whole new debate!)

Bob


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

I Love all the Skyline GTRs. 32 ( GODZILLA ) 33 & of course 34.
But the 35 just leaves me cold.
Just Nissan trying to attract custom out of Pork etc.
& judging from the 35 section of forum thats mostly ( Tazz + 1 or 2others 
being the exception ) just what they got.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

The R35 has never been my cup of tea...

...I wouldn't even want one if they were available for R32 money.

For me the classic BNR32 all day long 

It's raw and not honey drenched like all the new gen "super cars", a true legend with racing heritage :smokin:

Leo


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The mechanical failures have generally been caused by harsh launches but are still fairly low in numbers.


But didnt the car have FACTORY FITTED launch control?? IIRC there was the bizarre issue that if you actually had the audacity to activate this standard feature of the car, Nissan were getting shirty when things broke!!!
Surely you cant build something with a feature and then demand that owners dont use it?? :chairshot:... "sorry Mr F430 owner..we KNOW we gave you a mannetino to play with but if you use it and something goes bang, then YOU have to pay for it"..yeah, as if!!!

Despite the fact it SHOULDNT happen, I get that new cars have some teething problems. It seems the R35 has perhaps had more than its fair share. 

TT


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> But didnt the car have FACTORY FITTED launch control?? IIRC there was the bizarre issue that if you actually had the audacity to activate this standard feature of the car, Nissan were getting shirty when things broke!!!
> Surely you cant build something with a feature and then demand that owners dont use it?? :chairshot:... "sorry Mr F430 owner..we KNOW we gave you a mannetino to play with but if you use it and something goes bang, then YOU have to pay for it"..yeah, as if!!!
> 
> Despite the fact it SHOULDNT happen, I get that new cars have some teething problems. It seems the R35 has perhaps had more than its fair share.
> ...


Yep, there's no denying this one, but that's sales for you!

I'm not really bothered about launching and making my car go 0.1 second quicker 0-60 than the next bloke, it's plenty quick for me. Revving any car to 7000 rpm and side stepping the clutch is all well and good if the weak link is a break in traction with some wheel and clutch slip. With the R35, the weak link is the gearbox due to the clutch bite (which appears to have been softened on the MY11) so high rev launches aren't such a good idea. Nissan would have us believe that they never told anyone it had a true launch control. The question is this, would any manufacturer pay out a warranty claim for abuse? As far as I know, claims have been paid on gearboxes that broke following launches but the ones that weren't paid were to people who'd carried out repeated continuous launches (abuse).

The biggest problem with the R35 that I can see is peoples perception of the owners and I have my own views there. I think a more true picture of the car will appear as they come out of warranty and prices fall going to 2nd and 3rd owners etc.

There aren't many cars that don't have at least one problem area but that never seems to diminish customer loyalty for that brand. What would we do if we had nothing to moan about?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

For those of with long memories you should think back to this forum when the R34 first came out. Some of the then die-hard R32 owners and some of the still relatively new R33 owners were of the opinion that the R34 was being bought by people jumping on the bandwagon, thanks to the Playstation and that they were not true enthusiasts brought here by the car long before anyone really knew what it was. 

Some things change. Some things stay the same. :nervous:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I get you TAZZ, but if Nissan did not want owners using it then they should not have included it in the makeup of the car. Also, lets be honest, it would not have been difficult given modern management software to limit the amount of 'launches' someone could do in an hour. 
From my own experience, BMW M3's with SMG have a launch feature. BM are happy for you to use it (as they should be seeing as THEY put it there!!) but state clearly that clutch canges will be more frequent and wont be paid for by BM. Fair enough I reckon....

I suppose what I'm getting at is that the manufacturer i.e Nissan either has not fully tested the car for reliability OR was daft enough not to have bothered. I think the second scenario is unlikely therefore the logical conclusion is that they sent a product to market KNOWING that there were serious issues if the car was operated in certain driving styles. Again, you CANNOT build and market a high-performance car (while bumming it up to be the next best thing) and expect folks to drive it like Miss Daisy. Hell, Nissans own marketing strategy was centred around how fast you could drive it and how great it was on track. 

I reitterate that the 'old guard', whilst not being to some folks tastes, actually have products that do what it says on the tin. Porsche, for example, do not encourage folks NOT TO take their GT3RS's on track....from speaking to a dealer a while back, it seems Porsche as a company are 100% behind owners thrashing their cars......

TT


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Am very new to all things Skyline & GT-R as aquired my new R35 in October & did join GTROC prior to taking delivery.

I've always had an over eager interest in all things performance car & of course that included all Skylines, however that passion is directed at all Marques & models that i consider to be performance motors & therefore i'm not an ubber fan of any particular marque, i just like what i like & have a good appreciation of an even wider variety.

That being the case i have no greater desire towards Nissan than i do towards BMW, Porsche, Audi or any of the other makers of tidy motors as i like ALL of them.

My route to the R35 took be via Audi & BMW (more Audi as had a slightly softer spot for their RS range than the BMW M's).

Always liked the Skyline Marque but never really fancied the idea of buying an import & didn't like the idea & risk of a lack of warranty, so the only Skyline that ticked all the boxes for me was the R35 & i like many others believe the current car has arrived through continued development by the Nissan performance bods & is purely the current iteration of the Skyline. In fact most people who stop to admire the car ask me if it's the NEW Skyline.

Was up at RB Motorsport last week & i'd just happened to park my car next to an R34, which itself was parked next to an R33 & that was next to an R32 & you could clearly see the common DNA across the Marque.


----------



## waffe (Apr 25, 2009)

it`s all nice... Warranty is an issue.... same as someone year or so ago asked: i love skyline, want to buy one, what`s mpg on it? either you love em or you don`t... no place there for questions like petrol consumption, warranties, how long tyres last and so on... simples


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

Brand new Aus delivered car, no launches (Nissan check) 
Clearly a weak point in the box as Willall have fitted upgraded gearbox parts since the 35 was released.
Some owners will be lucky, others not.
Clicky brake components???? It's taken Nissan years to diagnose that one, and it still sounds like a clapped out Subaru.
But all the best with your 35, I really hoped this car was going to be a quantum leap for Nissan, it should have been.
Maybe they just pushed it too far, no doubt the 32's weren't working too hard to make the "Gentleman's agreement" spec. 205kw.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Hmmmm what to say 

In the first week i was gobsmacked by the 35 & drove it daily
In the 2nd week i was still gobsmacked by the ability of the new GTR but also had to get my fix in the 33 GTR.
In the 3rd week I drove the GTR once & the 33 every other day 
Last few weeks 33 GTR daily & the 35 at the weekends

Now the 35 has been sold & the 33 remains

It is an obscene & fantastic piece of engineering & an amazing car but for me i'm afraid it just didnt have that connected to the road feeling, the involvement of the earlier models, it's to refined, it's to large, it's to heavy & there are to many on the road. 
I got bored as it just feels that you can do absolutely anything in it & you will get away with it (which is testament to Nissan) but it takes so so much of the driver involvement away. The earlier 32's & 33;s & 34's would still seem like you had the input, you made the choices, you were to blame for a heavy right foot, they feel bad, they feel loud, they feel rare, they feel special.

it's all personal taste & noone should take any abuse on that whatever their preferences or choices, for me it just seemed to company car'ish, to corporate but hey in 5 years i will probably get one again

In the meantime, i know this will be slower around a track, i know it has no driver aids, i know it will bite me in the bum if i get it wrong but christ it felt special last week at Goodwood, it feels special on the road & makes me nervous now & again & for me that is worth x 5 the amount i paid


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

trackday addict said:


> Hmmmm what to say
> 
> In the first week i was gobsmacked by the 35 & drove it daily
> In the 2nd week i was still gobsmacked by the ability of the new GTR but also had to get my fix in the 33 GTR.
> ...



Pm me if you want to P.X for mine mate. Im on the look out for a Turbo at the moment!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

haha - it wont be going anywhere for a while matty - it's a GT2 not a turbo 
great great fun 



mattysupra said:


> Pm me if you want to P.X for mine mate. Im on the look out for a Turbo at the moment!


----------



## nine (Dec 7, 2010)

for me the 34 is the real deal hard core car just like the evo


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

nine said:


> for me the 34 is the real deal hard core car just like the evo


R34 = soft playstation car, R33 = Hardcore


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

I must admit when it first came out and i heard that they had gone ahead with the V6 engine i was dissapointed and then..... came out all the rumours that it would be untunable.... i lost interest in it, and stayed faithful to the RB26, and feared that one day soon it would come to an end.

But what a car its turned out to be!! such an under dog at last a supercar that dosnt cost as much as a house!!! dosnt look as "chavy" as the old ones! and altough its no longer named "skyline"....everytime we see one we think...........look....there goes the new skyline.

I will own one one day....... I own an R33 at the min...... But before i endulge in buying one! i will own my dream realistic car.... an R34 GTR.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Wne ever a car is mass produced in huge numbers and sold world over, you lose the exclusive appeal which lets be honest the Skyline GTR varients had.


----------



## madandy (Jun 6, 2007)

R35. Built for big fat Americans.
The engine and drivetrain were never designed for racing. It was always destined to race as RWD with a naturally aspirated V8 in it.

Previous GT-R's were designed to race. But they've all had their weaknesses and required certain parts be upgraded for durability.

having said that, I'd love one as a family hauler (just 3 of us) for rapid journeys 
Theye are rarer than Ferraris and Porsches here in the Bay of Plenty, New Zealand.

At a recent GT-R track day at Taupo Motorsport Park we had a gaggle of R35's join us and they performed admirably on road tyres amongst some very rapid Supras, 32, 33 & 34 machines running slick and semi slick rubber.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

MrGT said:


> R34 = soft playstation car, R33 = Hardcore


LOL! More like R33 = Whale, R32 = Race Car :flame:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *MrGT*
> R34 = soft playstation car, R33 = Hardcore





Sub Boy said:


> LOL! More like R33 = Whale, R32 = Race Car :flame:


was waiting for you or bob to spot that :flame:

this is were i sort of agree with you sub,
32 raw 80's jap muscle car
33 more refined GT car (comfier on longer trips than the 32 but an awesum car in its own right).
34 is a 33 in a new dress with a couple new tricks :flame:
(not worth the price difference between the 33 in my opinion)
and the 35 is a renault built for 1 legged me and women:flame: (hence no manual option). 

the problem with the 35 in my opinion is;

1. it is not a propper skyline. ie no RB engine,
2. no manual gearbox,
3. no REAL racing ped,
4. and the type of people it pulls in. Dont get me wrong im not saying you have to show intrest in the other marque's, if you like 35's thats up to you (GIRL!).
but dont go around the forum (sorry lets change that to "around the 35 section", like i have seen many doing) calling tha R32-33-34 because lets be honest if it wasnt for our cars there wouldnt be any demand for your french/jap hybrid mobility kart. *rant over*

let the flaming begin :chairshot

TIB :smokin:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nothing wrong with the r35 it's the owners that are the problem


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

MrGT said:


> was waiting for you or bob to spot that :flame:
> 
> this is were i sort of agree with you sub,
> 32 raw 80's jap muscle car
> ...


+1 MrGT:thumbsup:

If I was doing a Targa Rally, The R33 or R34 would be the go, But as a track car (if you were a good pedaller) the R32 would be my choice.

The R35 is a fantastic car in it's own right....But it has never been "Over Built" like the the R32,33,34's have....Hence it's weaknesses.

Imagine for a second if Nissan were building a GrpA Car to race now.....How different would the R35 be?:nervous:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Sub Boy said:


> +1 MrGT:thumbsup:
> 
> If I was doing a Targa Rally, The R33 or R34 would be the go, But as a track car (if you were a good pedaller) the R32 would be my choice.
> 
> ...


it'd be a manual


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

I must say this thread is a little of "My Dad can beat your Dad". Come on guys grow up and just enjoy your own cars and stop chanting shite about how an R32 is better blah blah blah.


----------



## sikpete (Aug 27, 2009)

i do agree with you bailey, but the initial point of the thread is still valid lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

baileyconstruct said:


> I must say this thread is a little of "My Dad can beat your Dad". Come on guys grow up and just enjoy your own cars and stop chanting shite about how an R32 is better blah blah blah.


You misunderstand what Bob is getting at. He's pointing at apathy towards it not whether the previous incarnations are better. It's not as malicious as it seems.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I understand where you guys are coming and i truly admire your love/passion for your cars.

For me the R35 is my first truly fast car and i bought it for many reasons. Obviously its insanely fast, IMHO looks truly menacing and is dirt cheap compared to any other new cars of similar performance. But i also bought it because of my love of Japanese sports cars in general but especially the heritage of the skyline cars before it.

One day i'd love to have a collection and line up my R35 with an R34, R33 and an R32. But for now i'll have to stick with my R35 and i do apologise if i post silly questions about y-pipes and if driving without my boot carpet in will invalidate my warranty. But at the moment such things interest and concern me.

Anyway i think i had a point when i started writting this..it was something like peace and love to all GTR owners or some sh8t like that


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Having seen the 35 more and more I'm getting more and more interested in it. Sone of the projects are true skyline style

Mook


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

I do wonder wether the evolution of the R35 might be similar to the R30,R31 evolving into the R32 GTR?
Just trying to be positive about Nissan and it's future in producing the next generation of performance cars.
But then again R30's R31's and specifically the R32 had a hard core racing pedigree.
Where is the arena for the R35 to shine and be developed?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Personally I don't need a car to have racing pedigree to enjoy it for what it is!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

blitzman said:


> Where is the arena for the R35 to shine and be developed?


GT1? Albeit V8 and rear wheel drive.


----------



## driven (Mar 10, 2011)

That's the point, i'm afraid the GT1 cars are nothing more than silhouettes of the R35, apart from looking similar there are almost no major similarities. The R32's where very much a proper homogolation of the road car. I would love to see a series for the New GTR with it's engine gearbox and 4WD being used but sadly this seems to be something we won't be seeing again, the early years of the Skyline seem so much more exciting!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I must have wandered in here by mistake ... sorry, I thought the 2,3 and 4's on the end of R3x were spelling mistakes  

If the web forum world had been around in a similar guise you'd probably have found the KPGC10's and the KPGC110 skyline's saying the same about the R32

Won't be too long before the prices mean serious tuning fans and modders get hold of older R35's and will propogate the cult status. :thumbsup:

Blue touch paper lit......


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm with bob, I can't stand the R35. It looks naff,sounds naff and is an auto:runaway:
It breaks gearboxs if using LC, over heated at every moment. The engine bay doesn't look no where near as nice as a RB lump.

I would have one if I was given it but would sell it in a heart beat and get a 
R34 gtr.


----------



## c-west (May 3, 2004)

I personally like the r35 alot, but its not for everyones wallet,
and its definatley NOT a skyline.


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

For me the Skyline GT-R legacy ended when they launched the New bread The GTR which in my opinion is not a skyline, its a new bread a cross between a 350Z and a skyline G35.
They stopped the production of RBs the heart of Godzilla. When ever you sit in any of the trio GT-Rs you get a feeling of the engineering brilliance and its racing legacy, a car way advance for its time. 
Many people might disagree with me but yeah thats how i see it


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

I think the arguement over value for money in the R35 holds some virtue over Ferrari, Porsche, Audi and Lamborghini.... BUT

I know in my eyes if I had 50k to spend I could create and allround better performing R32 for that money.. and NOT have the worry over dodgy warranty arguements and massive servicing costs. 

Spending 50k on a properly set up power and torque R32 monster would (in my opinion) not only look better... But I would fancy my chances ON ANY TRACK!


I appreciate the R35... I understand the time and effort gone into it's creation.. BUT i'm under no illusions that they Nissan made the choices it made so that they could release it in a LHD... Thereby opening up the american market and if you think of it that way it kinda sickens me!


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

KPGC10's and KPGC110 and R32's have a racing pedigree so they are inclusive.
I don't see much differance in their racing philosophy but where does the R35 fit in with this?
£50K on an R32 does sound nice.:smokin:


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

i always dreamed to have a skyline GTR, but i just don't have the same feeling for the r35.
it seems that the soul of the gtr and its legendary rb26 died after R34. i am sure that one they the r34 will be more worth then the R35.
its just so damn heavy. it looks like it is made for the us market or something. 

and again sorry for my bad English


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

alternatengine said:


> I think the arguement over value for money in the R35 holds some virtue over Ferrari, Porsche, Audi and Lamborghini.... BUT
> 
> I know in my eyes if I had 50k to spend I could create and allround better performing R32 for that money.. and NOT have the worry over dodgy warranty arguements and massive servicing costs.
> 
> ...



50K on an R32 would be right up my street:thumbsup:


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not into the r35 at all. Doesn't look special (like my 32) and like everyone's saying, it's Y pipe this cobb that blar blar

I posted on a poll (in the 35 section) about the auto gear box. 
1 I like the auto
2 Would like to see in manual

Obviously I picked 2 and explained why, 10 minutes later I had 3 35 boy's giving me shit about my personal preference. They insisted that it was manual but with paddles. I said that in my mind if a car has no clutch it's an auto. I was corrected as the 35 apparently has 2 clutches. 
When I said a clutch operated by a human leg they got worse. After 2 pages of non stop crap I stopped posting.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Lubo69GTR said:


> I'm not into the r35 at all. Doesn't look special (like my 32) and like everyone's saying, it's Y pipe this cobb that blar blar
> 
> I posted on a poll (in the 35 section) about the auto gear box.
> 1 I like the auto
> ...


Now correct me if I'm wrong here....

If you are in "Manual Mode" on the R35, It will not allow you to change down untill a certain speed or revs, For example, If you are going into a corner and want to bang it down a couple of gears to use the engine braking, it won't let you? 

To me if there is any computer control on when I can shift up or down in Manual.....Then it might as well be an auto.

I like the whole dual clutch/paddles thing as it is faster than a human, and you don't have to take your hands off the wheel.....But if there are limits on when you can shift, they can keep it!


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

it's the same as a moped gearbox really :chuckle:


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

Why not a manual gear box version of R35 ?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Sub Boy said:


> Now correct me if I'm wrong here....
> 
> If you are in "Manual Mode" on the R35, It will not allow you to change down untill a certain speed or revs, For example, If you are going into a corner and want to bang it down a couple of gears to use the engine braking, it won't let you?


Yes it will let you do it, what it won't let you do is stall it, so, if you come up to a junction and brake but don't downshift, it will do it for you. In manual you can hold the gears like a normal manual box.

I have always hated auto boxes but this is one I can live with for the performance. I wouldn't want that gearbox in a daily driver like a VW Golf has though.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's a thought for you chaps.

Back in the dim distant past GTRs were built as RWD coupes with N/A straight sixes. Then The R32 came out and had some techno four wheel drive system and some fancy turbos.

Do you think that the then 'old guard' looked at it and said who wants a 4WD car with turbos. It'll spoil the pure nature of the straight six and the handling. I don't car if it's faster than my GTR it's not the real deal, it doesn't even have an L series engine...


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Cris said:


> Do you think that the then 'old guard' looked at it and said who wants a 4WD car with turbos. It'll spoil the pure nature of the straight six and the handling. I don't car if it's faster than my GTR it's not the real deal, it doesn't even have an L series engine...


Probably yes it's human nature, I did the same when the Focus RS mk 2 came out as I was then an escort cosworth owner, however once I took my blinkers off I realised that 15 years of auto development makes a whole lot of difference!!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Yes it will let you do it, what it won't let you do is stall it, so, if you come up to a junction and brake but don't downshift, it will do it for you. In manual you can hold the gears like a normal manual box.
> 
> I have always hated auto boxes but this is one I can live with for the performance. I wouldn't want that gearbox in a daily driver like a VW Golf has though.


Thanks for that, I could live with that for the speed and ease of changing gears on the track.
I know people get caught up in the fact it has no clutch.....But it isn't an auto box, Autos have a torque converter, This has dual clutches that are controlled by the computer.:clap:


----------



## nismomad (Mar 7, 2003)

Cris said:


> Here's a thought for you chaps.
> 
> Back in the dim distant past GTRs were built as RWD coupes with N/A straight sixes. Then The R32 came out and had some techno four wheel drive system and some fancy turbos.
> 
> Do you think that the then 'old guard' looked at it and said who wants a 4WD car with turbos. It'll spoil the pure nature of the straight six and the handling. I don't car if it's faster than my GTR it's not the real deal, it doesn't even have an L series engine...



Completely agree. I love my 32, but would not even hesitate swapping it out for a 35 if i could afford it. Seriously not even a milli-second of hesitation. 
To me, there is aboslutely nothing that the 32 can do that the 35 can't do better. Straight line - 35 is better, twisties - 35 is better, track work - 35 is better, picking up the kids from school - 35 is better. 
Those talking about price difference, here in Aus the 32's were selling brand new for around $110000. Adjust for 15yrs worth of inflation and the 35 price is very reasonable.
I also honestly think you would struggle no matter how much you spend on a 32/33/34 to get the same result or better than a 35. Yeah you may be as quick, but you won't be as comfortable, or you still won't have the same tech, be it comfort stuff or driving stuff.

Just my 2c


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

nismomad said:


> Completely agree. I love my 32, but would not even hesitate swapping it out for a 35 if i could afford it. Seriously not even a milli-second of hesitation.
> To me, there is aboslutely nothing that the 32 can do that the 35 can't do better. Straight line - 35 is better, twisties - 35 is better, track work - 35 is better, picking up the kids from school - 35 is better.
> Those talking about price difference, here in Aus the 32's were selling brand new for around $110000. Adjust for 15yrs worth of inflation and the 35 price is very reasonable.
> I also honestly think you would struggle no matter how much you spend on a 32/33/34 to get the same result or better than a 35. Yeah you may be as quick, but you won't be as comfortable, or you still won't have the same tech, be it comfort stuff or driving stuff.
> ...


The Skylines are more fun to drive and gives you goosebumps and offers a lot of enjoyment and excitement. As Clarkson put it "The old Skyline GTRs felt exciting even in a car wash" The 35 does the same but not as emphatically, but it produces better numbers. I will never give up my 33 for a 35, but on top of keeping my 33 I'm on the look out for a 35GTR currently and will have one in the near future.


----------



## nismomad (Mar 7, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> The Skylines are more fun to drive and gives you goosebumps and offers a lot of enjoyment and excitement. As Clarkson put it "The old Skyline GTRs felt exciting even in a car wash" The 35 does the same but not as emphatically, but it produces better numbers. I will never give up my 33 for a 35, but on top of keeping my 33 I'm on the look out for a 35GTR currently and will have one in the near future.


kinda agree, but it probably comes down to the individual. 
No doubt that the older GTR's are exiting to drive, add no ABS in my N1 and it really is a ball. 
But personally i think pushing the limits in a 35 would be just as exiting, considering those limits would be so much further out.


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> I will never give up my 33 for a 35, but on top of keeping my 33 I'm on the look out for a 35GTR currently and will have one in the near future.


What a dissapointment will this be...
50k spent and this bloody thing won't be even close to your r33 in limp mode...
LOL
Glad you're keeping your bullett mate. Last time on A4 I saw people dropping jaws when you pulled up. Half of them wouldn't even turn their heads if it was r35 ;-)

Radek


----------



## gtr.nation (Nov 26, 2009)

Apart from those technological advancements , power what about the sheer size of R35 ? and the easy availability? makes it in the same league ?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

RadoGTST said:


> What a dissapointment will this be...
> 50k spent and this bloody thing won't be even close to your r33 in limp mode...
> LOL
> Glad you're keeping your bullett mate. Last time on A4 I saw people dropping jaws when you pulled up. Half of them wouldn't even turn their heads if it was r35 ;-)
> ...


That's right Rado, the R35 tbh is getting boring already before I even bought one, it just doesnt push my buttons mate. Will be no swap for me ever, and I have to agree with fourtoes, couldn't give a monkey's no more mate, but if I ever buy one it will be for my daily use and shopping at tesco's


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

The R35 GTR is really now a mainstream performance GT for the middle classes of this world, it doesnt deserve to be tagged as boring considering a 911 Turbo or BMW M6 aren't exactly light weight flame spitting monsters.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Sidious said:


> The R35 GTR is really now a mainstream performance GT for the middle classes of this world, it doesnt deserve to be tagged as boring considering a 911 Turbo or BMW M6 aren't exactly light weight flame spitting monsters.


The discussion wasn't about comparing the GTR with 911 Turbo or BMW M6, we all no that the GTR performs better. Someone earlier in the thread said would you give up your Skyline GTR for a permenant replacement with a 35GTR and the answer was No, and Yes from some people. I personally would buy a 35GTR instead of a 911 or M6 any day. The comparison in terms of excitement and rawness of 35 was being discussed with that of the RB26 powered GTR's. The 35 GTR produces the numbers whereas lacks excitement joy in comparison to Skyline GTR which produces both excitement and numbers both on drag strips and track proven time and time again throughout the years and there's no areguement to that.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> The discussion wasn't about comparing the GTR with 911 Turbo or BMW M6, we all no that the GTR performs better. Someone earlier in the thread said would you give up your Skyline GTR for a permenant replacement with a 35GTR and the answer was No, and Yes from some people. I personally would buy a 35GTR instead of a 911 or M6 any day. The comparison in terms of excitement and rawness of 35 was being discussed with that of the RB26 powered GTR's. The 35 GTR produces the numbers whereas lacks excitement joy in comparison to Skyline GTR which produces both excitement and numbers both on drag strips and track proven time and time again throughout the years and there's no areguement to that.


well sai mate :clap:


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Nigel-Power said:


> The discussion wasn't about comparing the GTR with 911 Turbo or BMW M6, we all no that the GTR performs better. Someone earlier in the thread said would you give up your Skyline GTR for a permenant replacement with a 35GTR and the answer was No, and Yes from some people. I personally would buy a 35GTR instead of a 911 or M6 any day. The comparison in terms of excitement and rawness of 35 was being discussed with that of the RB26 powered GTR's. The 35 GTR produces the numbers whereas lacks excitement joy in comparison to Skyline GTR which produces both excitement and numbers both on drag strips and track proven time and time again throughout the years and there's no areguement to that.



The 'discussion' you are trying to assert is bit pointless, imagine the reverse scenario, say if some pleb went round asking many R35 GTR owners who uses it every day - wet or dry, in fast and slow traffic would they swap it for a Skyline that is slammed to the ground, drones 100 db on idle, requires careful footwork to avoid stalling that triple plate clutch (but hey its faster and more powerful than a R35) all day, every day - you would not like the answer, and neither the criticisms of said Skyline.

Discussing the lack of rawness and excitement of a car like the R35 GTR is like discussing the lack of refinement and comfort in a Ferrari F40.

If you got to slag a car off, at least slag the right car off.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Sidious said:


> The 'discussion' you are trying to assert is bit pointless, imagine the reverse scenario, say if some pleb went round asking many R35 GTR owners who uses it every day - wet or dry, in fast and slow traffic would they swap it for a Skyline that is slammed to the ground, drones 100 db on idle, requires careful footwork to avoid stalling that triple plate clutch (but hey its faster and more powerful than a R35) all day, every day - you would not like the answer, and neither the criticisms of said Skyline.
> 
> Discussing the lack of rawness and excitement of a car like the R35 GTR is like discussing the lack of refinement and comfort in a Ferrari F40.
> 
> If you got to slag a car off, at least slag the right car off.


you what ! :nervous: hope you realize you are not making no sense.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

For the past year I’ve driven mine every day wet/dry/snow with a heavy clutch (I sometimes get a dead leg in traffic) it’s not too noisy or lowered though.
I wouldn’t change it, in fact it’s part of the reason I got a Skyline. Before I had a BMW 330CI and after a week I was board. A R35 may be ok for an old (er than me) man that doesn’t have the strength to push a “man’s” clutch  but it’s not for me. 
If I had the cash I’d still have a Skyline
The reason that the GTR owner may not swap it is because the R35 guy/girl (most but not all) would be in a 911 if the GTR didn’t exist


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Lubo69GTR said:


> For the past year I’ve driven mine every day wet/dry/snow with a heavy clutch (I sometimes get a dead leg in traffic) it’s not too noisy or lowered though.
> I wouldn’t change it, in fact it’s part of the reason I got a Skyline. Before I had a BMW 330CI and after a week I was board. A R35 may be ok for an old (er than me) man that doesn’t have the strength to push a “man’s” clutch  but it’s not for me.
> If I had the cash I’d still have a Skyline
> The reason that the GTR owner may not swap it is because the R35 guy/girl (most but not all) would be in a 911 if the GTR didn’t exist


If the R35 wasn't about I'd still be in a Discovery TD5 and they've got a proper "mans" clutch in them! If I had the cash I'd have a Skyline as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> If the R35 wasn't about I'd still be in a Discovery TD5 and they've got a proper "mans" clutch in them! If I had the cash I'd have a Skyline as well.:thumbsup:


We should have a clutch off!


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the new R35, but wish that they'd kept the Skyline name. Also I wish that they would have created a wide range of models, for example, GTST, GTT, GT, GTR etc 

The R35 GTR is shockingly good value for money when compared to super cars etc. But the wider ranges would have certainly got my interest. 

Things would have been different if they'd have built an RB40


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I drove an R35 GT-R for a day with DCD when it first came out. It was fast, gripped very well for a heavy car, but it just wasn't all that involving to drive. 

I remember the first time I drove a proper 32 with about 550 bhp. When I got home, I was shaking with adrenalin. Despite the 35 being roughly as quick I didn't find it anywhere near as exciting as a pukka tuned 32-34. 

Then again, I do like cars with no electronic aids. The 35 GT-R's loaded with them.
Each to their own, I guess - if 35 owners like their car, that's cool.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

*Spot on*



Miguel - Newera said:


> I drove an R35 GT-R for a day with DCD when it first came out. It was fast, gripped very well for a heavy car, but it just wasn't all that involving to drive.
> 
> I remember the first time I drove a proper 32 with about 550 bhp. When I got home, I was shaking with adrenalin. Despite the 35 being roughly as quick I didn't find it anywhere near as exciting as a pukka tuned 32-34.
> 
> ...


Spot on!


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

the whole clutchless thing really puts me off on it.. and I really hate how the front end looks


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I tend to go for older cars anyway, And like some people here I prefer the minimum of driver aid`s, Hence my liking the GTSt... No ABS, no 4wd no torque splitting or active diffs and currently no rear steering  Basically the same layout as the old E-type, Front engine, rear wheels, good power and its all yours to play with.

I like the R35, its an amazing show of what Nissan can do, but given the choice I would probably go for the 370Z.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MrMello5 said:


> the whole clutchless thing really puts me off on it.. and I really hate how the front end looks


It's got not one but two clutches mate, so you shouldnt be put off 





I know what u mean.........
:chuckle:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> It's got not one but two clutches mate, so you shouldnt be put off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Driving a car without a clutch pedal and manual box is like shagging a bird with no tits... Might be a good ride but somehow the experience lacks something


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Driving a car without a clutch pedal and manual box is like shagging a bird with no tits... Might be a good ride but somehow the experience lacks something


:chuckle: seriously how did you come up with......... like the best description ever! you are a genius! but but but... lol some like a small waist and a big apple bottom  ... pay less attention to the chest area personally, but still don't prefer the car without a clutch pedal. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> It's got not one but two clutches mate, so you shouldnt be put off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have clarified that a little better.. I meant the clutch pedal and not being having as much direct control over the engine as with the traditional manual box.. but that is a great analogy


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I would have one as a mile muncher! I don't care if it may or may not be faster than a well setup and tuned R32 on a track - I do track days for fun and don't race, so I choose whats more FUN and exciting to drive


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm a skyline nut if they kept the name I'd be a lot more interested in it at the end of the day it's a fast global production car,it's lost a lot of wow factor for me anyway


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

I think its sad to see the 35 owners subject to the very same abuse that GTR owners of the past used to receive from the Scooby and EVO lot.
This vision that somehow with an `auto` box and further handling developments that this is now a playstation car and not a drivers machine is exactly the sort of stuff the Skyline owners of old were subject to.
Shame really.
I preferred the attitude of everyone before the car came out as most saw it for what it was, the next evolution of the skyline GTR .
The same type of comments were thrown at 34 owners when they first came on the scene etc.
Now, i don`t think you have to be a genius to see what the real underlying issues are with people who moan at the owners or slag the latest creations.
Just my 2p.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

Jason abz said:


> I think its sad to see the 35 owners subject to the very same abuse that GTR owners of the past used to receive from the Scooby and EVO lot.
> This vision that somehow with an `auto` box and further handling developments that this is now a playstation car and not a drivers machine is exactly the sort of stuff the Skyline owners of old were subject to.
> Shame really.
> I preferred the attitude of everyone before the car came out as most saw it for what it was, the next evolution of the skyline GTR .
> ...


All these cars are playstation cars. I think the fact that they only did the one model (no GTST, GTT etc) has put people off. There's not an affordable option of owning an R35. 

It's a bit like what happened with the RX-8, but in Mazda's case they revamp'd their car and offered it too cheap, so these are now on every estate corner. 

The R35 is still an amazing car, give it a few more years once more people have them and have tuned and tinkered with them, then it will be just like the rest, whilst we natter about an R36 or w/e is next


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd accept the criticism a bit more readily if some of the people who'd stated they disliked the GR6 transmission in the R35 had actually driven the car! I've only read on here a couple of times from people who gave it a fair review, said they disliked the DCT for whatever reason and preferred the stick shift. If they don't like the car for a number of reasons, fair enough but to pick out one feature that they have no understanding of is a little unfair.

It just seems that a lot of folks are jumping on the "don't like autos" bandwagon without knowing how the car drives.

Just try it, then you're qualified to comment.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

SteffanChyzak said:


> All these cars are playstation cars. I think the fact that they only did the one model (no GTST, GTT etc) has put people off. There's not an affordable option of owning an R35.
> 
> It's a bit like what happened with the RX-8, but in Mazda's case they revamp'd their car and offered it too cheap, so these are now on every estate corner.
> 
> The R35 is still an amazing car, give it a few more years once more people have them and have tuned and tinkered with them, then it will be just like the rest, whilst we natter about an R36 or w/e is next


I simply couldn`t fail to disagree with you less.
When these cars start flying the flag for the forum and GTR scene at various events, i wonder who the majority will be supporting.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'd accept the criticism a bit more readily if some of the people who'd stated they disliked the GR6 transmission in the R35 had actually driven the car! I've only read on here a couple of times from people who gave it a fair review, said they disliked the DCT for whatever reason and preferred the stick shift. If they don't like the car for a number of reasons, fair enough but to pick out one feature that they have no understanding of is a little unfair.
> 
> It just seems that a lot of folks are jumping on the "don't like autos" bandwagon without knowing how the car drives.
> 
> Just try it, then you're qualified to comment.


As stated Tazz, its a bit like the old four wheel steer / four wheel drive in the GTR`s of old....they were crap too don`t you know?
The styling of the 34 was apparently useless also, just as the 33 against the 32....notice a pattern?
The 2 wheel drive GTS was more of a drivers car than the four wheel drive GTR etc.
It must be the only group of brand enthusiasts who seriously do dislike one another due to the newest not being available to all.
Never seen the GTROC forum have so many sections and divisions just to pander to so few.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

Jason abz said:


> I simply couldn`t fail to disagree with you less.
> When these cars start flying the flag for the forum and GTR scene at various events, i wonder who the majority will be supporting.


By "just like the rest" I obviously meant, that when the R35 GTR has been around as long as the R34 GTR, then it will be listed just like the rest of the skylines on here. At which point we will all be discussing the R36 or whatever is released next. I've seen a few people do the R35's up but I'm looking forward to in a few years time, when they have been really given a test of time, as to see what people have unlocked as their advantages and disadvantages etc.

None of these posts would have been possible if they would have made a wider range of models and kept the name skyline  It would just be the twin to the ugly sister (R33)


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

SteffanChyzak said:


> By "just like the rest" I obviously meant, that when the R35 GTR has been around as long as the R34 GTR, then it will be listed just like the rest of the skylines on here. At which point we will all be discussing the R36 or whatever is released next. I've seen a few people do the R35's up but I'm looking forward to in a few years time, when they have been really given a test of time, as to see what people have unlocked as their advantages and disadvantages etc.
> 
> None of these posts would have been possible if they would have made a wider range of models and kept the name skyline  It would just be the twin to the ugly sister (R33)



lol @ ugly twin. 
Again, i totally agree. I hope the R35 goes on to dominate the scene for many years as the GTR`s did before it.


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

What annoys me about the new GTR, is not the car, but its name... From what ive seen, Nissan have only ever referred to it as the GTR.. not an R35 and such like...

thats because the R35 is actually a Nissan / Infinity car which, as im sure most of you know, been around after the 34 filling the gap

So why do people call it an R35 ?? Swear (and mistake me if im wrong) When the GTR was released it was emphasised about how it was a completely new, stand alone performance model, not in anyway linked to the R32/33/34, other than by name, but obviously by name its latched on to the GTROC

Cant beat a 32 with no driver assist thou


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^You're talking about the G35. The R35 is the R35. I think.

It's like BMW, they dont refer to the E46 as the E46, they call it the 3 series. It's only the geeks like us who refer to cars by the code name.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'd accept the criticism a bit more readily if some of the people who'd stated they disliked the GR6 transmission in the R35 had actually driven the car! I've only read on here a couple of times from people who gave it a fair review, said they disliked the DCT for whatever reason and preferred the stick shift. If they don't like the car for a number of reasons, fair enough but to pick out one feature that they have no understanding of is a little unfair.
> 
> It just seems that a lot of folks are jumping on the "don't like autos" bandwagon without knowing how the car drives.
> 
> Just try it, then you're qualified to comment.


I agree with you, some do make assumptions without actually having had a real life experience of how it feels.. specially about the GTR gearbox as described in so many reviews as being one of the best out there.. in fact Bruno Senna said the gearbox is better than that of the F2 car that he races with. So it does serve its purpose very effeciently it seems, I have personally driven the 35, and I do think it's a brilliant gearbox (ignoring the reliablity debate) however some seem to prefer the manual shift...... seems like many have not evolved to accept the new technology... but in all honesty imagine the R35 being manual! that wouldnt really work would it? what I mean is times have moved on and this is the new trend in sports car manufacturing.. so Nissan has done it too. Ferrari have been doing it since 1995... on the Ferrari forum I have never read any complaints about the fact that for example the new Ferrari models do not come with manual gearbox.. it seems to be widely accepted by all enthusiasts. 
hardcore fans always prefer their old school stuff for some reason... including myself.... but that does not mean I do not like the 35, it just indicates that a manual gearbox is preferred in comparison. again.. each to their own.. and as you say if some of the members drove the R35 they might not ever complain or want a manual box ever again... we do need to adapt I suppose.....


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

One factor is that in Japan over 70% of new licence holders have for a number of years now - only taken licences for Automatic cars. In the US, most people also prefer Auto. 

Personally I don't much enjoy a car that does the gear changing for me, heel & toe & double de-clutch is part of the fun of getting it just right when driving a raw sports car. 

Driving the R35 on the highway in 7th, I realised if I wanted to change down quickly, to say 4th the only way was in Auto mode - allowing it to kickdown by itself. In manual I had to go down a gear at a time, by which time I'd wasted a fair few seconds.

In any of my conventionally geared cars I can be dawdling along in 5th and change down to 3rd directly say, or even 2nd if I'm going slow enough to give it beans instantly to overtake or kick the clutch to make the back swing out exiting a corner, or kick the clutch to gain some revs to make the turbo spool quicker. I like to drive hard in say 4th, brake very hard heel - toe directly to 2nd for a hairpin if I'm on the circuit. 

Can't do these things with these new gearboxes, which I'd miss and I also dislike traction & stability control, but then again it seems most drivers don't want to drive like that, so I'm in a small minority. I'll stick with the old school stuff, it's more fun but I respect others want a different sort of control & performance.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Miguel - Newera said:


> One factor is that in Japan over 70% of new licence holders have for a number of years now - only taken licences for Automatic cars. In the US, most people also prefer Auto.
> 
> Personally I don't much enjoy a car that does the gear changing for me, heel & toe & double de-clutch is part of the fun of getting it just right when driving a raw sports car.
> 
> ...


exactly that.. heel and toe it is  and getting the power band where u want it.. in relation to preferred gear you're in.. which you can decide yourself how you want it.. it's just so much fun... each time you rev-match and down shift and double clutch.. it just adds so much joy to driving a car. 
but as you pointed out.. some might prefer otherwise...... so a matter of choice really..


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I think driving raw manual cars fast teaches more about driving than a semi-auto with lots of nannying electronics... 
For example, when a car's near it's limits of adhesion entering a corner under hard (trial) braking, we don't want to upset the car by making a downchange rough. Neither do we want to make a fast upchange clunky, especially for a powerful car. An accomplished driver should be able to do all of these things and avoid wearing out the synchromesh from poorly matched synchronisation of gears when double-declutching. 
If he senses the wheels losing traction, he should be able to adjust accordingly to get the car back under control and be able to do this all whilst driving at 10/10ths. To me that's what sports cars are about. The challenge of driving them at their very limit, whilst remaining smooth - without compromising the performance through lack of ability.

I'd say that drivers who learn the above will be able to get in & drive a performance car like a 35 GT-R very quick, no problem at all. But if you put a driver who has only ever driven semi-auto in a proper RWD manual sports car set up for high performance on a track, he'll probably not be all that capable - against people with experience & skill in driving such cars hard. He might even be embarassingly crap at driving a manual and stall, crunch gears, etc. or find the car understeering, etc. because he doesn't know how to control weight transfer. 

A sports car driver should know his car directly & intimately, not via electronics tha do the driving for him. So a proper sportscar to me = raw. A raw sportscar probably won't be faster than a GT-R (Let's face it, despite their girth & weight, they're balistic on the track, these GT-R's) but it's a lot more fun & rewarding of skill. I think Evo Magazine said much the same a few months back in similar words, cars are becoming faster but less exciting. 

The early Ferrari F1's used to go through clutches at an alarming rate. The 370Z has this rev matching feature. Could that be for drivers who don't have the required skills to do a proper job of gearchanges themselves?

There are those who think a modern sportscar should have lots of helpful electronics.

Me, I'd prefer mine without all that. Give me a Porsche 997 GT3 RS any day over a Ferrari which does fast mechanical gearchanges for you through clever use of electronics.
Both will be great fun, but one is more intoxicating and exciting than the other and likely to remain memorable for a lot longer, I suspect. 

I wonder what following the GT-R will have when it's 10 years old. Will it still be as popular when 20 years old, compared to say an R32 GT-R nowadays? Or will R35 GT-R's be forgotten as people chase their dreams in newer machines with yet more electronic intervention in the quest for more performance? There's fun in tuning raw cars - they're understandable. I wouldn't really want to learn CANbus programming and such in order to be able to tinker with and enjoy my car. The R35 GT-R appeals to a different sort of owner I think. 

Me, I'll stick with the old Skool stuff. By the time the GT-R becomes the age of some of my cars, mine will be 40-45 years old and be a lot cooler. I still think the Japanese made their best cars in the 1980's & 1990's, especially during the bubble years.


----------



## MrMello5 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> exactly that.. heel and toe it is  and getting the power band where u want it.. in relation to preferred gear you're in.. which you can decide yourself how you want it.. it's just so much fun... each time you rev-match and down shift and double clutch.. it just adds so much joy to driving a car.
> but as you pointed out.. some might prefer otherwise...... so a matter of choice really..


I agree with both of these comments..


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

I like heel n toe and the odd rev match down shift, but in the grand scheme of things it's a bit sad to do this in a modernish road car.

Almost as sad as people posing around in faux race cars like Porsche GT3 RS' outside harrods though.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It just seems that a lot of folks are jumping on the "don't like autos" bandwagon without knowing how the car drives.


So I would need to test drive it to find out it has no gearstick or clutch pedal ? 

How good the Auto box is isnt relevant to my preferences, I like stick shift... thats my preference, no amount of test drives or amazing technology will alter that, Now, if they make a manual RWD version.... Then I would be quite keen


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Me, I'll stick with the old Skool stuff.


I agree with everything you say, I always go for older cars anyway, 17 year old GTS and a 25 year old Porsche, Both great fun.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> So I would need to test drive it to find out it has no gearstick or clutch pedal ?
> 
> How good the Auto box is isnt relevant to my preferences, I like stick shift... thats my preference, no amount of test drives or amazing technology will alter that, Now, if they make a manual RWD version.... Then I would be quite keen


Don't get so uppity, you know what I mean. I know people have personal preferences and I fully accept that. What I don't agree with is the sheep mentality of (others) joining in with slagging it off without knowing anything about it.

If it wasn't for the GR6 the R35 may never have had the 485bhp it has due to low emissions the gear selection assists with. Has anyone ever thought about that.

All cars have their good points and bad points and it would be difficult to get the best features of all of them in one car. Personally, I'd like an ally clad, space framed, big block Chevy powered, RWD track monster but it would come in for the same criticism as the R35 is getting here. This isn't right, that's not right etc. It's all about opinions really and trying to measure if Car A is better than Car B will always result in some sort of disagreement.

I suggest printing this off on your old dot matrix printer and keeping it


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I was concerned with the auto box and thought it would affect my pleasure of driving but the reverse has been true I love it!

Mind you being honest heel and toeing for me has always been a near impossible thing to carry out with any success, now it's a breeze lol!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I suggest printing this off on your old dot matrix printer and keeping it


Im just writing my reply letter on my C64 now... I will print it out and send it via the post, so you will have it sometime next week


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I do remember some Japanese tuning company did a swap for a manual gearbox in a 35 GTR... I think it's the one with two turbos and two superchargers...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> ...If it wasn't for the GR6 the R35 may never have had the 485bhp it has due to low emissions the gear selection assists with. Has anyone ever thought about that.
> 
> I suggest printing this off on your old dot matrix printer and keeping it


I think the whole emissions issue with cars is more about the gov. finding more ways to sleath tax us than actually caring for the environment. Power stations cause a lot more pollution. Fact is, scrapping old cars and building new ones causes more pollution than what's saved in many cases, besides which - by volume, the GT-R will make a lot of emissions if you use it's high performance. That's inevitable with big power cars.

LOL on the dot matrix printer comeback. Classic! 

But we know from your signature you agree with us old Skool thinkers really. :thumbsup:

I'd have a 997 GT3RS too if I could afford it and wouldn't be driving 15-25 year old cars (And when I think of what I've spent collectively on cars I realise I could have - but life's for living, not saving for a decade, lol).



Nigel-Power said:


> I do remember some Japanese tuning company did a swap for a manual gearbox in a 35 GTR... I think it's the one with two turbos and two superchargers...


Yeah - It was Blitz who did that.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> What I don't agree with is the sheep mentality of (others) joining in with slagging it off without knowing anything about it.


Reminds me of the debates I used to have on a certain BM forum regarding the SMGII box. Loads of folks would slag it off without having driven it 'coz my mates driven one and says it's crap'. I have to say I was sceptical of the SMG box at first but having a damn good test drive of it I ended up loving it. Have not driven the GTR so can't comment but I suspect the analogy is the same.

I have to say, manual based semi-auto IS the way forward IMHO. Drove a 911 with tiptronic and it wasn't anywhere near as good as SMG as it's based on an auto box rather than manual. Will be interesting to see what the GTR is like first-hand.....

TT


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> LOL on the dot matrix printer comeback. Classic!


And what makes it worse.... is that I do still have one


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Don't get so uppity, you know what I mean. I know people have personal preferences and I fully accept that. What I don't agree with is the sheep mentality of (others) joining in with slagging it off without knowing anything about it.


Blokes indescriminately slagging-off auto gearboxes and non-RWD cars in forum or the local pub is all european petrolhead nonsense. 

Decades of motorsport/car maker marketing, journalism brain washing and American actors power shifting their 4 speed boxes in movie car chases is partly to blame. Boys grow up into testoterone controlled old geezers thinking this is the *only* true way ...

There is much more to a car than what transmission it has and where the wheels are driven, and I always liked how Nissan designed their R32-R35 GTR's as they never tried to copy Ferrari, Porsche or Lotus - take your rear wheel drive, mid-engined N/A response, low weight is best mantra and stick it. 

We should be grateful that these days we are spoilt by choice - you have a variety of different performance cars with different philosophies and abilities. If this was the 1960's - you would only have to drive small, 2 seater RWD N/A roadsters that would not work on a wet day, these days you can have a roof, 2 door or 4 door, 2 seats or 5 seats, turbo charged or N/A, manual or auto, RWD, FWD or 4WD, daily driven or weekend weapon, the choice is yours.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Sidious said:


> If this was the 1960's - you would only have to drive small, 2 seater RWD N/A roadsters that would not work on a wet day


Unless of course you owned a Jensen FF, Mini Cooper, Mercedes W113, E Type jag, Porsche 911.... the list goes on. 

Superchargers, ABS brakes,AC ,Fuel Injection, Turbos, PAS, electric windows, Auto gearboxes, Hard Tops, Convertables, FF, FR, RR and 4 wheel drive, Inline 6, V12, V6, V8 I4 and flat 4`s and sixes. where all available in the 60`s and fitted by a number of different manufacturers. And thats without looking too hard at abscure or exotic cars.

Oh, And lamborghinis where Mid engine RWD in the 60`s too


----------



## fontane (Mar 10, 2011)

The GTR is just an evoloution of the skylines of old that we know and love. Look at the leap from R31 to R32, its as radical a change as from the R34 to R35. Anyone who doesnt like the new GTR should have a ride in one I am sure it will change their mind. It is an amazing car capable of so much and should be appreciated. We should also be thankfull that Nissan produced another GTR, apart from the Impreza and Evo, there arent any proper performance cars from other Jap car makers.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

fontane said:


> Anyone who doesnt like the new GTR should have a ride in one I am sure it will change their mind.


Not necessarily. If your preference is for the more simple car then no amount of test drives will change that. And that is exactly the reason I dont own an earlier GTR, I could quite easily go out and buy one this weekend, but all I would be doing is buying one due to peer pressure and I wouldnt enjoy it.

For my part, I think the R35 is awesome, and I am proud to own a car in the same lineage. The guys at SVM are also going a long way to setting in concrete the reputation of this vehicle.

For some reason I feel like people are taking my comments as those of somebody who hates the car when in reality I think its awesome, I just wouldnt own one... Same way as the Harrier is awesome, But I dont want one of them either.

Just because people have a personal preference for a different kind of car doesnt mean they hate all other cars that are not of that kind.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

fontane said:


> The GTR is just an evoloution of the skylines of old that we know and love. Look at the leap from R31 to R32, its as radical a change as from the R34 to R35. Anyone who doesnt like the new GTR should have a ride in one I am sure it will change their mind. It is an amazing car capable of so much and should be appreciated. We should also be thankfull that Nissan produced another GTR, apart from the Impreza and Evo, there arent any proper performance cars from other Jap car makers.


I agree with Marky_GTSt's comments:
I did drive Nissan's press demonstrator for a day doing everything from town, motorway country roads, to getting it sideways for the camera (Wrote a lengthy review for the club mag in 2008), but TBH despite being set free in it for a day with a Lexus IS-F for comparison (Thanks to DCD ), I didn't aspire to own a GT-R myself for the future. 

I was well impressed with the performance and grip and overall I really liked what it could do objectively. Big well done to Nissan for having the balls to make such a performance car for the money, but it's just not my sort of machine despite all of this. Weight, lack of driver involvement & body size of it just didn't gel with my needs or preferences that's all. 

Similar to what Marky said, I too like a lot of other cars, but it doesn't mean I'd like one myself someday. For example, I fell in love with a modified (Manual) 355 GT-S I was loaned for a day about 6 years ago. I wouldn't ever want to own a Ferrari though, they're too fragile and expensive to run for the sort of driving I prefer to do. 

Doesn't mean I don't respect other people's choices who own a GT-R. What's important is that the owners really like the car. If they do, then Nissan's accomplished it's mission. Doesn't really matter what other people think end of the day.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I agree with Marky_GTSt's comments:
> I did drive Nissan's press demonstrator for a day doing everything from town, motorway country roads, to getting it sideways for the camera (Wrote a lengthy review for the club mag in 2008), but TBH despite being set free in it for a day with a Lexus IS-F for comparison (Thanks to DCD ), I didn't aspire to own a GT-R myself for the future.
> 
> I was well impressed with the performance and grip and overall I really liked what it could do objectively. Big well done to Nissan for having the balls to make such a performance car for the money, but it's just not my sort of machine despite all of this. Weight, lack of driver involvement & body size of it just didn't gel with my needs or preferences that's all.
> ...


Top marks Miguel :clap:Echoes my own sentiments exactly. I think that there exists a bit of *shock-horror* when you mention on the forum that you DO NOT like the R35. I personally don't like the styling..I think it's hideous but that's my own opinion and I'm entitled to it despite others trying to berate anyone who dares go against the party line :chairshot:chairshot

TT


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

tarmac terror said:


> Top marks Miguel :clap:Echoes my own sentiments exactly. I think that there exists a bit of *shock-horror* when you mention on the forum that you DO NOT like the R35. I personally don't like the styling..I think it's hideous but that's my own opinion and I'm entitled to it despite others trying to berate anyone who dares go against the party line :chairshot:chairshot
> 
> TT


don't know how you work that out, there seems to be a general witch hunt over the R35 from what I've seen on this forum, more hate than love anyway :nervous:

and to call the R35 hideous is a little OTT IMO but like you say entitled to your opinion.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes, very sad thread.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

AndyBrew said:


> don't know how you work that out, there seems to be a general witch hunt over the R35 from what I've seen on this forum, more hate than love anyway :nervous:
> 
> and to call the R35 hideous is a little OTT IMO but like you say entitled to your opinion.


No witch hunt from where I'm looking. More a perceived pressure from current owners to make the whole world love the GTR, constantly go on about how its FAR better than X,Y and Z for the monry and finally PROTECT RESIDUALS AT ALL COSTS 

In all fairness the missus and I DID have an intention of seriously looking at the new car back when it was first launched with a view to buying. Even seeing one in the flesh could not stop that nagging feeling in my head that I just didnt like the styling one little bit. Now it clearly suits some folks but not me I'm afraid. 
Not wishing to light the touch paper but the car IS hideous IN MY OPINION. Thats not being OTT mate, its how I personally feel about the car. I've no doubt its a capable car but in my opinion I would rather have a Porka GT2RS or a Turbo. So what if their more money :chairshot

TT


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Each to their own, hideous just seems a little harsh to me, let's face it I don't think the R32 is going to win any beauty awards, personally I find pretty much all performance cars nice to look at, I even see beauty in the MG Maestro and that's worrying lol!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> there seems to be a general witch hunt over the R35 from what I've seen on this forum, more hate than love anyway :nervous:


You've got to be able to sort the wheat from the chaff, so to speak A lot of these guys like the wind up, but, when all said and done, it is down to personal opinions.

Constructive criticism is good as far as I'm concerned, so, for the most part, I don't get too bothered by the rest of it.

To be fair the previous Skylines looked like fast saloon cars, which is of course, what they were. The new GTR is a bit more extreme looking and is definitely out of a different mould. As I've said previously, whether it's worse or better is down to opinion and that will always be divided.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a soft spot for the 2 door C10 Hakosuka Skyline shape, it's classic for certain, with a sort of scornful menacing front. The DR30 & R31 coupe Skylines are boxy but attractive too, I like...
The R32 has clear influences from the E30 BMW M3, a car I find to be one of the most beautiful BMW's ever made. The 32's small and understated, but with some nice 18'' rims has an ageless appeal, especially in say white with the full set of Nismo optional body parts, which are also discreet. I had an R33 a long time ago when they were a couple of years old, but in hindsight would have preferred a 32. I let my mind do the talking and bought the newer car which back then cost much the same as a top quality 32, but there's a time I should have listened to my heart. 33's larger, but can be beautiful too & has more practical interior, especially with regard to rear seat occupant's legroom. The R34 returned to beauty I think, especially with full Nismo body options.

The R35 has courageous styling. Unlike anything before it Nissan took the Gundam robot (A Japanese Manga series) and created a menacing looking car from what it inspired and the results do attract admiration, no doubt about it - but I couldn't say it's a shape of beauty, to my mind nor does it have any resemblance to it's lineage, except the tail lights.

In modern performance cars a 997 GT3 RS is beautiful to me. An Alfa 8C is an object to make the heart beat faster at sight, but a GT-R is like, wow - that looks like it could eat a smaller car whole!

Seeing a row of 32, 33, 34 & 35 parked in a row I couldn't help observe that with each generation the newer sister had gotten larger & larger. Arches are shaped conservatively with each to house the standard 16, 17, 18 & 20 inch rims. The R35 GT-R dwarfs an R32 GT-R parked next to it and makes it look like a toy. 
Just like my women through this life, I like smaller sports cars with more discreet derieres and can't help wish Nissan had packaged the R35 in a compact shape that would inspire more passion.

I'm glad they've made the GT-R a global car. Good for Nissan. :thumbsup:
Gone are the days the Japanese could keep the best to enjoy only for themselves. Like the Supra from Toyota it needed to be bigger car to appeal to Americans who have similarly grown larger with each generation from having their intake tainted with growth hormones. The GT-R engine is departure from traditional straight-six Skyline engines for top performance models. It's a derivation from a Renault design, who is a parenting share-holder of Nissan. Seats are all electric and heavy. I know one recent R35 owner and the first thing he bought were a set of manual seat rails and Recaros before the car had 1,000 on the clock. There's a lot of great things about the R35, but Nissan did the new sister a dis-service by not putting her on a diet before pushing her out on stage. 

To my eyes, the 32 is a classic already. Always inspired my juices, always will.
I wonder if the GT-R will make me feel the same way when it's matured 25 years. I daresay if Nissan's still making cars of this category then, the replacement will become smaller. It's the trend for future cars, in quest for lightweight & better fuel efficiency after all. 
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, as grandma used to say.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Unless of course you owned a Jensen FF, Mini Cooper, Mercedes W113, E Type jag, Porsche 911.... the list goes on.
> 
> Superchargers, ABS brakes,AC ,Fuel Injection, Turbos, PAS, electric windows, Auto gearboxes, Hard Tops, Convertables, FF, FR, RR and 4 wheel drive, Inline 6, V12, V6, V8 I4 and flat 4`s and sixes. where all available in the 60`s and fitted by a number of different manufacturers. And thats without looking too hard at abscure or exotic cars.
> 
> Oh, And lamborghinis where Mid engine RWD in the 60`s too


The classic sports car formula by the mainstream car press was based around the cars from the likes of Austin, MG and Alfa Romeo. They were usually RWD, only seated 2 people, had 2 doors, smaller, natural aspirated, not really daily usable (unless you lived in some idylic southern continental village with big windy roads) - the differences between one "sports car" at the time was not far away from another.

Sure, the 911 came along, so did Lambo with the rear and mid engine cars, but the mantra was the same among the european elite, - lightness and RWD and unfortunately (even though Porsche and Lamborghini have explored alternatives) this dogmatic way of thinking still exists today and the GTR seems to be the ultimate enemy to that mantra.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

I prefer the feedback and involvement of a manual. I just can't get excited about a paddle shift car especially when you see school mums driving 'em.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Brilliant thread - really interesting to get the views of the 'classic' owners (joking before anyone kills me).

To put my two penneth in I have always loved the Skyline mantra the 'anti' establishment cool and the fact that it is a dedicated choice of car rather than the usual.

I guess what you have to remember (and this may just be my opinion) that the R35 owners while a lot of 'I gotta have the latest toy' buyers are actually die hard petrol heads. I slaved for four years and was on a waiting list for 18 months for my R35. i got up to watch the launch at Jap motorshow at 4AM and had the choice of a lot of 'cool at parties' metal (Ferrari 360, Masser, R8 911 etc etc etc). 

Ok within the 'Skyline' Community we may remain as popular as Judas at an Easter party but amoung the people who are peeer group we are 'odd as hell' for spending a chunk of cash on 'a bloody Datsun' and I quote verbatim.

Believe me when there are a lot of nonsense drivel talkers on the 35 forum (Max Boost keeps us straight usually) but there are a lot of die hard petrol heads who adore cars and their 35s as much as you do your Stagea, 32+....etc.

Truce.. ;-)? I have to go outside in the sunshine and polish my ugly, auto sell out heap of junk now.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> don't know how you work that out, there seems to be a general witch hunt over the R35 from what I've seen on this forum, more hate than love anyway :nervous:
> 
> and to call the R35 hideous is a little OTT IMO but like you say entitled to your opinion.


I agree, I think to call the 35 hideous is a bit too extreme, I personally think the 35 is better looking than 32, and 33 GTR. It's no way near hideous. Its worth mentioning that the GTR breed has never been designed beautifully in the first place, in comparison to Italian supercars for example. But the 35 is a beautiful looking car in every way, every time I see one in the flesh I fall in love with it.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

OK, so are people not allowed to express their opinions now!!!
You can think what you like and this is not some anti-R35 sentiment, it's how I truly feel about the styling of the car. Don't worry though, there are several more cars I find just as visually disturbing.

TT


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

tarmac terror said:


> OK, so are people not allowed to express their opinions now!!!
> You can think what you like and this is not some anti-R35 sentiment, it's how I truly feel about the styling of the car. Don't worry though, there are several more cars I find just as visually disturbing.
> 
> TT


No, of course you can express your opinion TT, in fact I totally understand where you are coming from. I feel the same for some cars myself.. such as Aston Martins in particular, I find them "hideous" as you say, in fact more extreme than that... if someone calls an Aston Martin a beautiful car, it infuriates me tbh.. a while back my girlfriend who doesnt know much about cars suggested that some Aston Martin we went past was such a pretty car. :nervous: and I said I dont know what's so pretty about that car... I'm missing something, it reminds me of a bigger version of Mitsubishi FTO. 
But as you know almost everyone you talk to would find an Aston as pretty and likable... but not me, so of course that's your opinion and I understand, but it's kinda extreme to express in the same way that I call Astons ugly. 
The 35 is one of those cars, you either like it or hate it. It's just how its perceived by the individual I suppose. I find M6 and M5 hideous too (extreme as it sounds), but love the E46 M3 and not the new M3s. So yes it's not a crime not to like a car, down to personal preference.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Why does the R35 GTR have a whole separate forum from the Skylines here?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

de wonderful said:


> Why does the R35 GTR have a whole separate forum from the Skylines here?


Mainly because its not a skyline :nervous:


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

andyc said:


> Mainly because its not a skyline :nervous:


That is true but you could keep on splitting everything and saying GTST's should have separate forums from GTRs, or GT4's should have their own forum etc.

The R35 doesn't just have it's own forum it's got a whole different section, like there is an _*apartheid*_ going on here.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

ROG350Z said:


> Brilliant thread - really interesting to get the views of the 'classic' owners (joking before anyone kills me).
> 
> To put my two penneth in I have always loved the Skyline mantra the 'anti' establishment cool and the fact that it is a dedicated choice of car rather than the usual.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Very well writen and summed up - another r35 owner off my hit list lol - thats 3 now lol


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

de wonderful said:


> That is true but you could keep on splitting everything and saying GTST's should have separate forums from GTRs, or GT4's should have their own forum etc.
> 
> The R35 doesn't just have it's own forum it's got a whole different section, like there is an _*apartheid*_ going on here.


I suppose so, but I think its for the best to have a new section for a new car.

Each to there own I suppose.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

...


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Boosted said:


> Just because the car did one hot lap with a professional driver at the controls and marginally beat a time set by Porsche, you'd think that every GTR driver was a driving god and hammered a Porsche every time they took the car out, the way they make a song and dance out of the miniscule time difference bewteen the two cars.
> 
> For *instant awesome-ness* just add Y-Pipe & Cobb, and don't forget the Wrap!!
> 
> ...





I would say some of them ARE pretty impressive drivers, as it can't be easy to drive whilst constantly looking down ones nose at the earlier model owners.

And I agree that the ' my cobbs bigger than yours ' threads are getting tedious.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

de wonderful said:


> That is true but you could keep on splitting everything and saying GTST's should have separate forums from GTRs, or GT4's should have their own forum etc.
> 
> The R35 doesn't just have it's own forum it's got a whole different section, like there is an _*apartheid*_ going on here.


it doesn't share any components with the Skylines therefore commands its own section.

it's also 70k new, and availabkle brand new, which none of the Skylines are

it also attracts a different type of owner.

it deserves its own section. in Fact, it deserves more sections

mook


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

As a 35 owner and fairly level headed bloke that just enjoys driving more than what i'm driving can understand and appreciate alot of the comments from earlier model owners / drivers.

Looks - this is always subjective no matter who you are. I agree and can see why its a "marmite car" with regards to looks. Its certainly not got the classic "italian lines" and follows function over form. Its for these reasons i like it, but can understand why some people wouldnt.

Its too easy to drive. This has made me chuckle the most, i'm sure this got said about pevious generations with the electronic 4wd systems by other brand whores at the time. Not as involving etc, electronic gadgets keeping you on the road. No other car has progressed more than the 911 with its engine in the wrong place, one of the reasons it now has 4wd and perhaps more electronic wizardry than the GT-R to keep it on the road. All cars no matter what model / manufacturer has evolved into arguably a better car, from M3, Evo, Gti's, RS etc. 

Yes they are not as involving as earlier models, but with all the technology in chassis development, brakes, suspension, tyres etc, they wont be. As they are designed to go quicker more safely than the previous model. IMHO not a bad thing, but understand that the 35 is too capable for road driving. You really need to do some silly speeds to get to get the blood pumping quickly. 

On the other side of the coin, it does mean my hearts not always in my mouth when the wife grabs the keys.

Will i keep the car forever, i doubt it. Will i buy another / next generation, no. Would i buy an earlier model, as big a fan as i am, which is why i bought this one. I've not got the time or technical know how to keep it on the road . I would look at some thing more track biased, cheaper on consumables etc, as the 35 has reignited the passion thats always been there and thats driving as fast as my limited skills will allow.

With regards the owners, dont tar us all with the same brush because the ones i've met are all pertol heads that took a flier on Nissan.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Until I got my 33 I had no clue about cars. It's been a steep learning curve but now I'm doing all sorts from humble fluid changes to changing out brake calipers, disks, rads, intercoolers, electronics. It's really very rewarding to have put a lot of your own time and effort into a car and then drive it about. It was very intimidating at first for me but now I'm really getting there with knowing the car and being half-useful with a spanner. 

I think driving a 35 would be a different type of satisfaction.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> it doesn't share any components with the Skylines therefore commands its own section.
> 
> it's also 70k new, and availabkle brand new, which none of the Skylines are
> 
> ...


Indeed, in fact it deserves it's own forum.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

cleethorpes said:


> Indeed, in fact it deserves it's own forum.


Lol


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

cleethorpes said:


> Indeed, in fact it deserves it's own forum.


:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

What a great thread it has it all, good debate, huge sweeping generalisations, idiotic opinion and trolls to boot.......must remember to come in here and mix it with the commoners more often


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

alloy said:


> What a great thread it has it all, good debate, huge sweeping generalisations, idiotic opinion and trolls to boot.......must remember to come in here and mix it with the commoners more often


Must make it feel like back home in the 35 section


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MIKEGTR said:


> Must make it feel like back home in the 35 section


Haha fair comment:thumbsup:

What is it with 90% of GTR owners, regardless of R32/3/4/5 being so pedantic and showing nothing but hate towards each other.....truly British of us all


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

It's fun, keeps it interesting lol


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

alloy said:


> What a great thread it has it all, good debate, huge sweeping generalisations, idiotic opinion and trolls to boot.......must remember to come in here and mix it with the commoners more often


Didn't know you stooped so low as to come into this forum Alloy?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

de wonderful said:


> Didn't know you stooped so low as to come into this forum Alloy?


:chuckle: nothing is too low for me mate, have you stalked me from that other forum we exchange, what arguably could be perceived as, banter on :lamer:


----------



## fulmentaljack3t (Dec 6, 2010)

Cant we all just get along?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

lol, Fulmentaljack3t

This is my Skyline! There are many others like it but this one is mine!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Tell you what I'd quite like, a Forum filter button that I could revert to the 'classic' style, (like you can with Microsoft windows) where everything r35 Gtr disappears from the forum, (apart from TAZZ of course!) and it would all be like the good old days again!
How do you like them eggs?

Bob


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

How about we open a special forum just for your 32 fourtoes? :chuckle: I'm sure you'd love that! and no sight or shadow of any 35 or any other Skylines there.. for that matter. god sake's you and your 30 two! 

But I can't help myself loving your 30Two though when I visit your build thread, but keep it a secret.... :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh my god Nigel....... that's such a good idea mate!!! Let's purify more and more until we end up getting rid of all the chaff! 
Ok maybe I was a bit harsh with my last post, but at least if we had the option of culling, I mean choosing if we want to view R35 posts or not we could enjoy the forum for what it brings to the table, a lively and educational tuning scene. Until such a day all r35 warranty periods are over and they can join in the banter and spice their lives and their cars up a little like the rest of us do!
But I am liking the idea of my own forum, I reckon as an idea it's got legs!!! 
Especially the blue 30two with hot chick section!!! Whoop!!!!

Bob


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

fourtoes said:


> Oh my god Nigel....... that's such a good idea mate!!! Let's purify more and more until we end up getting rid of all the chaff!
> Ok maybe I was a bit harsh with my last post, but at least if we had the option of culling, I mean choosing if we want to view R35 posts or not we could enjoy the forum for what it brings to the table, a lively and educational tuning scene. Until such a day all r35 warranty periods are over and they can join in the banter and spice their lives and their cars up a little like the rest of us do!
> But I am liking the idea of my own forum, I reckon as an idea it's got legs!!!
> Especially the blue 30two with hot chick section!!! Whoop!!!!
> ...


To be fair there are quite a lot of people doing bolt on mods for their R35's now, but yeah they are all cheque-book modders and it's all 'my Cobbs bigger than yours'.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Gentlemen I'm afraid you now need to stop picking on the 35GTR owners and their section of the forum. You have said enough  The truth of the matter is whether you like it or not, it now has stolen the show in representing Nissan, and to be fair the new GTR has already proven itself many times, it has won races, it has been mod'd to some stupid powers, it has been on the strip destroying everything else with very impressive traps. And finally that it is a GTR. 
In addition you should now stop talking about the 35 owners and their section on the forum and their cheque books etc, because I'm joining them 

:thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

But it's pig ugly!!!

Bob


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> But it's pig ugly!!!
> 
> Bob


I have a solution for that Bob, and I hope you will actually help me in that regard as you are the expert in this area. You'll give me a hand in making the first R35 with a 32 front  this is the only solutions to keep both parties happy 

:chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

It's a bloody deal Nigel!!!

Bob


----------



## Jerry North (Oct 31, 2010)

Is the R35 really that bad.....
This is my first Nissan, and it ticks all the boxes for me.
I'm also a member of the Kawasaki Triples club, but there's none of this slagging off other models just because it's newer. Most of the time it's the new bike owners dribbling over 1972 750 two strokes, and the chances are it's the same for the older Skyline's, which I have to say look really good. 
As I said earlier, is the R35 really that bad, and are we really that unwelcome ?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Jerry North said:


> Is the R35 really that bad.....
> This is my first Nissan, and it ticks all the boxes for me.
> I'm also a member of the Kawasaki Triples club, but there's none of this slagging off other models just because it's newer. Most of the time it's the new bike owners dribbling over 1972 750 two strokes, and the chances are it's the same for the older Skyline's, which I have to say look really good.
> As I said earlier, is the R35 really that bad, and are we really that unwelcome ?


No, it's not bad at all! In fact it's awesome. But some hardcore enthusiasts led by Dectator General fortoes likes to stick to their old communist regime :chuckle: well I'm his secretary , .... we prefer the awesomeness of the old Skylines GTR more in comparison. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jerry North (Oct 31, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> No, it's not bad at all! In fact it's awesome. But some hardcore enthusiasts led by Dectator General fortoes likes to stick to their old communist regime :chuckle: well I'm his secretary , .... we prefer the awesomeness of the old Skylines GTR more in comparison.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I can see your point, I prefer 'old', but also like new...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Jerry North said:


> I can see your point, I prefer 'old', but also like new...


That reminds me of the saying: and I'm sure fourtoes will be happy to hear this qoute in this instance 

"Old is Gold"


----------



## Jerry North (Oct 31, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> That reminds me of the saying: and I'm sure fourtoes will be happy to hear this qoute in this instance
> 
> "Old is Gold"


I best go look in the mirror....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Jerry North said:


> I best go look in the mirror....


mirrors lie, don't believe them, it's how you feel that matters. crows feet mean nothing  it's the strength in its beak that's important .


----------



## Jerry North (Oct 31, 2010)

Gold it is.....

Well no response from Fourtoes, so assume I will be driving my Unimog through Wiltshire in future, and not an R35.....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Jerry North said:


> Gold it is.....
> 
> Well no response from Fourtoes, so assume I will be driving my Unimog through Wiltshire in future, and not an R35.....


The General has gone to sleep now, so the forum is safe again :chuckle:

oh and don't you dare driving through Wiltshire in a 35, he has put plenty of booby traps :chuckle: beware !!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Jerry North said:


> Gold it is.....
> 
> Well no response from Fourtoes, so assume I will be driving my Unimog through Wiltshire in future, and not an R35.....


Just take him a CHEP pallet on some castors to wheel bits round on and he'll be happy as Larry

He doesn't like the fact that none of us have totally stripped our cars and re-built them - three times!!

@Bob, have a look at my status and try to guess what I might get.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

wow, I leave you kids alone for two mins and all the toys are thrown out


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I've drunk soooo much gin tonight I can't make out all of your posts!!! But there will be court marshals in the morning!!!! If and when my eyes work proper like again!:S

Bob


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> I've drunk soooo much gin tonight I can't make out all of your posts!!! But there will be court marshals in the morning!!!! If and when my eyes work proper like again!:S
> 
> Bob


Hope you realize you spelled your name backwards there Bob 

Yea, I might be a bit drunk too


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> I've drunk soooo much gin tonight I can't make out all of your posts!!! But there will be court marshals in the morning!!!! If and when my eyes work proper like again!:S
> 
> Bob



Thank f*** for that ! at least for one night your sight has given up! given us a breather :chuckle: why don't you keep drinking that stuff every night? 

I'm dreading the court marshall tomorrow when the the General is back his oldself :runaway: 



:chuckle:


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Jerry North said:


> Is the R35 really that bad.....
> This is my first Nissan, and it ticks all the boxes for me.
> I'm also a member of the Kawasaki Triples club, but there's none of this slagging off other models just because it's newer. Most of the time it's the new bike owners dribbling over 1972 750 two strokes, and the chances are it's the same for the older Skyline's, which I have to say look really good.
> As I said earlier, is the R35 really that bad, and are we really that unwelcome ?


But the general R35 owners looks down upon the R32/33/34 crowd with disdain especially if their cars are 'mere' GTST's, GTT's etc.

It's a very good car sure but to me owning a Skyline is about the challenge of keeping it running, modifying it etc with a spanner in your own hand and also driving an involving manual car.

I see R35's parked outside nail salons where I live FFS!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

de wonderful said:


> But the general R35 owners looks down upon the R32/33/34 crowd with disdain especially if their cars are 'mere' GTST's, GTT's etc.
> 
> It's a very good car sure but to me owning a Skyline is about the challenge of keeping it running, modifying it etc with a spanner in your own hand and also driving an involving manual car.
> 
> I see R35's parked outside nail salons where I live FFS!


I saw an r32 parked outside a gay bar once :nervous: I was just passing :flame:


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

AndyBrew said:


> I saw an r32 parked outside a gay bar once :nervous: I was just passing :flame:


Building up the courage to go in?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

de wonderful said:


> Building up the courage to go in?


You bet, I'd just had my nails done


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> I saw an r32 parked outside a gay bar once :nervous: I was just passing :flame:


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: I hope that wasn't our General fourtoes !! 

maybe he has got a secret to tell us 

:chuckle:
:chuckle:
:chuckle:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

de wonderful said:


> I see R35's parked outside nail salons where I live FFS!


I park my 33 Time Attack GTR outside a nail shop waiting for my girlfriend to get her nails done. What's wrong with that?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: I hope that wasn't our General fourtoes !!
> 
> maybe he has got a secret to tell us
> 
> ...


Errrrr :nervous: I was fixing their pumps out the back, purely business honest!!!!:nervous:

Bob


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Errrrr :nervous: I was fixing their pumps out the back, purely business honest!!!!:nervous:
> 
> Bob


At least you admit it was you parked outside the gay bar :chuckle: 
business or not, that remains to be discovered !  
AndyBrew needed to take some photographic evidence :chuckle:

:thumbsup:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> Gentlemen I'm afraid you now need to stop picking on the 35GTR owners and their section of the forum. You have said enough  The truth of the matter is whether you like it or not, it now has stolen the show in representing Nissan, and to be fair the new GTR has already proven itself many times, it has won races, it has been mod'd to some stupid powers, it has been on the strip destroying everything else with very impressive traps. And finally that it is a GTR.
> In addition you should now stop talking about the 35 owners and their section on the forum and their cheque books etc, because I'm joining them
> 
> :thumbsup:


turncoat..

but seriously, apart from the nissan name, the 35 has pretty much nothing in common with the 32,33,34. It has 4 wheels and doors also.... I'm clutching at straws, it has no relevance... the 2,3 and 4 are completely different and you could say, from the nicer looking side of the family. the 35 is the William, the 2,3 and 4 are the Kates. Pippa also deserves a mention.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> turncoat..
> 
> but seriously, apart from the nissan name, the 35 has pretty much nothing in common with the 32,33,34. It has 4 wheels and doors also.... I'm clutching at straws, it has no relevance... the 2,3 and 4 are completely different and you could say, from the nicer looking side of the family. the 35 is the William, the 2,3 and 4 are the Kates. Pippa also deserves a mention.


I thought they were made by the same company, and engineered by the same GTR guy Mizuno-San, and designed by the GTR chief designer too. Also that it is a GTR  but echos the new modern technology. Perhaps they thought they needed to take their engineering expertise in relation to new available technology and in relation to time.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> Perhaps they thought they needed to take their engineering expertise in relation to new available technology and in relation to time.


That's just plain crazy whoever heard of a car company doing that :runaway:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

AndyBrew said:


> That's just plain crazy whoever heard of a car company doing that :runaway:


yeah Lada is the only exception :chuckle:

:thumbsup:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> I thought they were made by the same company, and engineered by the same GTR guy Mizuno-San, and designed by the GTR chief designer too. Also that it is a GTR  but echos the new modern technology. Perhaps they thought they needed to take their engineering expertise in relation to new available technology and in relation to time.


fair enough, but then couldn't they take the finished vehicle to another forum?, as it has little resemblance to the previous, niche models.

:thumbsup:


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> I thought they were made by the same company, and engineered by the same GTR guy Mizuno-San, and designed by the GTR chief designer too. Also that it is a GTR  but echos the new modern technology. Perhaps they thought they needed to take their engineering expertise in relation to new available technology and in relation to time.


No the 32/33/34 were basically saloon cars which had coupe versions with a limited displacement turbo model as the top of the line for Group A.

35 is a no holds bared luxury super-car for rich peeps.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

That's a bit harsh!

Bob


----------



## Jerry North (Oct 31, 2010)

de wonderful said:


> No the 32/33/34 were basically saloon cars which had coupe versions with a limited displacement turbo model as the top of the line for Group A.
> 
> 35 is a no holds bared luxury super-car for rich dick heads.


I'm not rich, and I'm no dick head....

I guess we are unwelcome after all.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

de wonderful said:


> No the 32/33/34 were basically saloon cars which had coupe versions with a limited displacement turbo model as the top of the line for Group A.
> 
> 35 is a no holds bared luxury super-car for rich dick heads.


de wonderful I suggest you get your facts right before posting, furthermore, no need to be foul mouthed by any means. Seems you are jealous you haven't got one tbh. I'm buying one regardless of what narrow minded and uninformed idiots think.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> de wonderful I suggest you get your facts right before posting, furthermore, no need to be foul mouthed by any means. Seems you are jealous you haven't got one tbh. I'm buying one regardless of what narrow minded and uninformed idiots think.


I think he may have been a tad harsh, though going down the ' you're too poor to buy one ' route may not be the best option.

My opinion is, I like the 32, I like the 33, I like the 34..and would be happy to own anyone of them (not in that order though )

The 35 is a nice car but I wouldn't buy one, if I was after a 'new' high performance car it would most likely be german.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> But it's pig ugly!!!
> 
> Bob


oh bob!


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

of course you are. this thread is just an opinion from some members :thumbsup:



Jerry North said:


> Is the R35 really that bad.....
> This is my first Nissan, and it ticks all the boxes for me.
> I'm also a member of the Kawasaki Triples club, but there's none of this slagging off other models just because it's newer. Most of the time it's the new bike owners dribbling over 1972 750 two strokes, and the chances are it's the same for the older Skyline's, which I have to say look really good.
> As I said earlier, is the R35 really that bad, and are we really that unwelcome ?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Bob is blinded by gen he's drinking every night, so his opinion doesn't count


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

de wonderful said:


> No the 32/33/34 were basically saloon cars which had coupe versions with a limited displacement turbo model as the top of the line for Group A.
> 
> 35 is a no holds bared luxury super-car for rich dick heads.


Somebody has issues lol!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> Bob is blinded by gen he's drinking every night, so his opinion doesn't count


It's my gf who makes me drink gin!
If it was my way and I was drinking Stella the comments wouldn't way more harsh! (wife beater!)

Bob


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

de wonderful said:


> No the 32/33/34 were basically saloon cars which had coupe versions with a limited displacement turbo model as the top of the line for Group A.
> 
> 35 is a no holds bared luxury super-car for rich dick heads.


You must have your own script writer, that's just so inspired. Comments like this could lead to a real good slanging match but I don't think I'll bother. Seriously, could you not think of anything more informed to say than that?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> I think he may have been a tad harsh, though going down the ' you're too poor to buy one ' route may not be the best option.
> 
> My opinion is, I like the 32, I like the 33, I like the 34..and would be happy to own anyone of them (not in that order though )
> 
> The 35 is a nice car but I wouldn't buy one, if I was after a 'new' high performance car it would most likely be german.


Deutschland Deutschland Uber rated


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

The skyline gtrs are like ford cosworths

The 35 GTR is like an rs200

Purpose built


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd have an rs200, used to watch them at Brands...before they band them all for being too fast and dangerous.... buggers..


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Mook said:


> The skyline gtrs are like ford cosworths
> 
> The 35 GTR is like an rs200
> 
> Purpose built


You heretic...:chairshot:chairshot

Cant believe you mention RS200 even in the same forum as R35!! 
Saw one the other day on Ebay for 120-odd grand. Looked a belter :thumbsup:

In all seriousness, I still dont 'get' the R35 looks-wise. Mechanically and on paper its a very capable car but *IMO* grossly let down by what the designers have done with the outside. 
I'm with cleethorpes on this...next 'decent' car will be German or (hopefully) Italian:nervous: At least when the Italian breaks down and is unuseable  I can open the garage door and stare, with drool running down my chin, at it for hours. Cant even look at the R35 for more than a sec without wanting to kick the crap out of the designer for being such a tool. :chairshot

TT


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

The my11 front end is a lot better. Just read some of the project and modding threads beyond y pipes and it's true Skyline style passion


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

If you look at the aerodynamics of the R35, You will quickly realize that the looks of the vehicle where dictated at least partly by the desire for performance.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> de wonderful I suggest you get your facts right before posting, furthermore, no need to be foul mouthed by any means. Seems you are jealous you haven't got one tbh. I'm buying one regardless of what narrow minded and uninformed idiots think.


Sorry mate was a bit pissed when I wrote than and thought the swear filter would blank it.  I wasn't trying to offend....just came out wrong.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Marky_GTSt said:


> If you look at the aerodynamics of the R35, You will quickly realize that the looks of the vehicle where dictated at least partly by the desire for performance.


My impression is that it is cheque-book funded 'prestige' modding rather than hobbyist fooling around with spanners and getting stuck in.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

But you cant get stuck in on a car like that. Are you suggesting all the modified Skylines that came over from Japan are DIY modded? Pretty sure a few of the tuning houses would disagree with you

Mook


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

If you want probably the fastest useable point to point vehicle (which in my opinion qualifies it as a genuine supercar) available at the moment which is vaguely affordable then look no further than the GT-R. If you want to be able to drive your supercar in towns and cities without worrying about how ****ing long and wide it is look no further than the GT-R. If you want to know that your supercar will actually start every morning without fail then look no further than the GT-R. Yes, you could buy a 911 but then you do run the risk of being seen as a c0ck* 

It's not pretty but neither was my mates Integrale Evo II and that was incredibly fast but certainly no daily driver so the GTR is the thinking persons personal transportation solution. Until Nissan build something faster. :clap:

* I DO NOT THINK ALL 911 DRIVERS ARE C0CKS but Josephine Average doesn't know it's an RS or GT model and therefore lumps you in with fat midlife crisis denying losers or equally appealing, some City trader who needed to spend his bonus on something flash.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

tarmac terror said:


> In all seriousness, I still dont 'get' the R35 looks-wise. Mechanically and on paper its a very capable car but *IMO* grossly let down by what the designers have done with the outside.


But the styling of the 35GTR is such due to effecient aerodynamics, and officially the GTR is the most aerodynamic supercar out there, which Nissan are very proud of. The styling must've been very tricky for the designers, and it seems they have compensated good looks for purpose and functionality. Talking about looks, I don't think Bugatti Veyron is a good looker either, designed by the same bloke who designed the VW Passat it seems, in fact the front of the Bugatti looks like a bulked up VW Passat, however purpose and aerodynamics of a fast car like that required the design to be as such. The nose is not so pointy as say the Ferrari's or Lambo's as it would generate more downforce at high speeds which will restrict achieving a top speed they were aiming for. So they designed it like a bubble with the right balance of sharpness at the front.
I think the documentary on NatGeo abouth the GTR explains all your answers, if you haven't watched it watch again and things might make sense.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

IP Support said:


> If you want probably the fastest useable point to point vehicle (which in my opinion qualifies it as a genuine supercar) available at the moment which is vaguely affordable then look no further than the GT-R. If you want to be able to drive your supercar in towns and cities without worrying about how ****ing long and wide it is look no further than the GT-R. If you want to know that your supercar will actually start every morning without fail then look no further than the GT-R. Yes, you could buy a 911 but then you do run the risk of being seen as a c0ck*


Well I guess we all want different things from our cars but for me at some point with cars like the R35 - with all its trick electronics and auto-box - you (the Driver) are becoming more and more a passenger. Where is the satisfaction in that? You could go from a - b even faster if you employ The Stig to drive you also! Is that satisfying? It takes more skill and ability to hustle a manual car with just a mech LSD around a track, you have to heel-toe and rev match etc, you really have to know how to balance the car. I think that is more satisfying because it is more involving and harder. Of course some may feel more satisfied in their R35 'cos they know it can crush 99.9% of road cars, but each to their own I guess.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Mook said:


> But you cant get stuck in on a car like that. Are you suggesting all the modified Skylines that came over from Japan are DIY modded? Pretty sure a few of the tuning houses would disagree with you
> 
> Mook


No but I think the appeal of the whole 32/33/34 family is that even if you start with a humble GTS or something you have that same underlying template as the famous GTR race cars etc


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

2 Manchester lads arguing over whats best - old or new. Theres only one way to solve this gents. Why dont you both put your names down for the upcoming karting event - shameless plug i know. And fight it out on track. .


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> But the styling of the 35GTR is such due to effecient aerodynamics, and officially the GTR is the most aerodynamic supercar out there, which Nissan are very proud of. The styling must've been very tricky for the designers, and it seems they have compensated good looks for purpose and functionality. Talking about looks, I don't think Bugatti Veyron is a good looker either, designed by the same bloke who designed the VW Passat it seems, in fact the front of the Bugatti looks like a bulked up VW Passat, however purpose and aerodynamics of a fast car like that required the design to be as such. The nose is not so pointy as say the Ferrari's or Lambo's as it would generate more downforce at high speeds which will restrict achieving a top speed they were aiming for. So they designed it like a bubble with the right balance of sharpness at the front.
> I think the documentary on NatGeo abouth the GTR explains all your answers, if you haven't watched it watch again and things might make sense.


No, I get the fact that the *aerodynamic* shape is good for downforce/drag reduction etc... All I'm saying is that IMO for once function has had too much of a lead over form. It aint a nice looking car..



IP Support said:


> my mates Integrale Evo II


Now THERES a car that looks the business..

TT


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

tarmac terror said:


> Now THERES a car that looks the business..
> 
> TT


Now that is something we can agree on!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> No, I get the fact that the *aerodynamic* shape is good for downforce/drag reduction etc... All I'm saying is that IMO for once function has had too much of a lead over form. It aint a nice looking car..
> 
> 
> Now THERES a car that looks the business..
> ...


I agree with this, it's not a bad looking car in my opinion... but the look of the car is obviously a huge part of the choice process. An ugly car can become very attractive after you've seen it driven in anger on the track.

The intergrale is a case in point. I would pick an Intergrale over an R35 as if you want a ' proper' ugly car , thats the bleeder to go for !


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> No, I get the fact that the *aerodynamic* shape is good for downforce/drag reduction etc... All I'm saying is that IMO for once function has had too much of a lead over form. It aint a nice looking car..
> 
> 
> Now THERES a car that looks the business..
> ...


Come on TT, none of the skyline family were exactly blessed in the looks department, they look nice because of what they represent. As soon as something is suped up it becomes attractive. Casing point the Integralle you wouldnt look twice at a standard delta. Take a 6R4, ffs its a metro (no offense mook) with a body kit, but my jaw drops everytime i see one, because i know what it is. This applies to the majority of cars. One of my favourite cars of all time is the Alfa SZ, f me its so ugly its beautiful.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

AndyBrew said:


> Now that is something we can agree on!


Thats just car porn 

I was soooo close to buying an EVO II. Turned out it had serious crash damage so didnt bother. Wish I had found myself another one. ONE of my dream cars....

TT


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Saw a car identical to the one in then picture at ashby folville car meet last week, I think it was labelled a Giallo or something like that, but jeez they look their age inside lol!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> Saw a car identical to the one in then picture at ashby folville car meet last week, I think it was labelled a Giallo or something


Probably because Giallo means yellow?:thumbsup:


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

@ de wonderful It takes more skill and ability to hustle a manual car with just a mech LSD around a track, you have to heel-toe and rev match etc, you really have to know how to balance the car.

I agree totally but I'm really talking about the GT-R as the most complete daily driver supercar available so far. All the tech is there to help you go faster, it's still down to the driver to turn in, mash his/her foot onto the throttle and exit stage left, backwards into a tree 

@ TT Now THERES a car that looks the business..

Twas a quick car! In red with all of the features of owning an Italian thoroughbred. Apparently there was one car that left the factory without rattling trim and with fully functioning electrics but this was dismissed by Lancia as a "one off" and "unlikely to ever happen again", also available in LHD only  why, why, why? I do love em though. Even though it's not pretty like a 308 GTB or a Miura SV it does look "right" to me.


----------



## signalr32 (Mar 21, 2011)

So i live state side and every :flame: has an R35 now. Just the other day I get a call from a guy in Jersey (US not UK) and asks if I am willing to sell my R32. I told him not really but hey you toss enough money in the water I might bite. Well he goes on to tell me he has a lightly modded e46 and was willing to trade or give me 30k. At that point I tell him that I wont sell the car for under 70k (mainly cause I got more than 50k in just parts alone I could sell.) He goes on to tell me:

"Your an idot you know that. How can you ask for 70k dollars when I can get a new one for almost the same price. Its a 20 year old car that honestly doesnt even perform as well as a new one."

Thats where I get pissed off. You see a R32, R33, R34 in my opinion is like a 993. A 993 Turbo goes for 100k here state side, while a used 996t goes for 50k. I told the guy:

"A 1970's GT500 Shelby goes used for 100k+ and a raced one 250k+. Yet a new one goes for under 70k. If you want a new one buy new, if you want a piece of history your gotta have to fork up the cash to own a page."

R34, R32, R33..... 280z....300zx....Nissan Pulsar.... R35 in that order.


----------



## Scott T (Aug 26, 2009)

I have an r32 gtr and can appreciate people saying its all about the "raw" driving experience and that auto r35s are for guys that want a hand getting off the line but if the guys who have a passion for the r32,3,4 think about how impressive the original gtr's were/are minus this new fangled efi and abs not to mention hicas, attessa and two big hair dryers on the side of the engine then you can appreciate that they aren't quite as raw as we like to think. 

If someone has the desire and means to buy a new r35 and experience the latest tech for not a bad price compared to its european counterparts then by all means go nuts and I wont hold it against you if you give me a fang in it.

But for me, I like three pedals and a manual shifter, I like being a part of the machine's performance, not a co-driver and like that my car was designed specifically to dominate a class of racing which it did and not just to be faster than its predecessor, I don't mind that its not the fastest car around a track and that oversteer is slow. 

However as I sit here sipping on some bourbon I know that I can acheive all of these things in my mk2 escort sport for quater the price, so why did I buy an r32 gtr and spend a bunch of my new zealand yens makings it chew more fuel when the speed limit can be achieved by an 82 toyota corrolla? because I wanted too.

I guess the moral of my story is don't think that because it appears someone wants to pay a bit more to go fast easier means that they are lazy clowns because if someone didn't buy my car new in 89 for enough money to feed 19 ethiopian familys for 37 years then I wouldn't have it now, and if nobody buys a 2011 gtr then how will I buy one in 15 years time? cheers r35 boys!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

I have to say that when i first saw the R35 i was utterly disapointed. To me the look of the car was that of a beefed up 350Z, it dident have the mean looking aggressive stance which the previouse series of Skyline GTR's oozed...

Anyway that was until i was left gob smacked by probably one of the most awsome looking machines ive ever laid eyes on...It was this gloss black (wrapped) R35 GTR that flew passed me, when i managed to get closer to it near a round about the licence plate read "GTR 666" on a white plate but red charcters....Fick me it was awsome, truely a piece of art!! dont care how fast it goes, just looked amazing. Apparantly the owner of the car is from Belgium, but i saw it here in sunny Telford, maybe had some work done by SVM??

To finnish off...."im a believer" and one day will definatley have an R35, probably around 2018  when their about £16-17k?? but before then need to have owned,enjoyed an R34 GTR!!


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

R35 is a great car and I would not say no to one .. but .. would i turn into a self important twat and slowly disappear up my own ass hole like 90% of the current owners ?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

rasored said:


> R35 is a great car and I would not say no to one .. but .. would i turn into a self important twat and slowly disappear up my own ass hole like 90% of the current owners ?


The best you could hope for is to be within the 10% of us that don't:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The best you could hope for is to be within the 10% of us that don't:thumbsup:


Is it at high as 10% now? Maybe now after people who'd traded down from 911's have moved on to something newererer, the number will grow 

Seems lots of ex TTRS owners are buying them now even though the a remapped TTRS is faster than a standard 09 car with a bad launch!! 

Not that you asked, but my favourite of the rest is the 32:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

To be fair, 90% of 32 owners are up their asshlokh although they're cruising with cheaper rust buckets


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

most of us R32/R33 owners would buy an r35 if we could afford it, and those that can afford it have probably spent far to much on their current r32/33 to even consider selling it. Most likely they would be getting a slower car as well if they did.

But I bet you most r34 owners wouldn't swap for the r35!


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> But I bet you most r34 owners wouldn't swap for the r35!


I did... (and I bet if their X-wife's bought them out of their half of the house, thereby having enough money to buy an R35, then most would).

I tried an R34 GTR and didn't like it compared to my 440hp RWD GTT... as it felt heavy and a bit boring in comparison... but the R35 is nothing like what most of the doubters imagine. It handles more like a RWD than 4WD, and is the most involving car I've driven since my Nissan Silvia days!!!

It's ironic that there are as many 'old school' Skyline drivers slagging off the R35 as there was R32/R33 drivers slagging of the R34 GTR when it first came out... Too many driver aids, too much technology, not a proper drivers car :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:

As has been mentioned, most of the people who slag off the R35 won't have driven one at all, let alone properly :chairshot

The other big irony, as again mentioned, is that so many Skyline owners have spent more on their cars than the cost of a second-hand R35 :runaway:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I drove a 35 GT-R press car for a day when it was released at the beginning of 2008 and I did prefer it with everything on R mode so the rear could be steered a little with the throttle. In other words I drove it hard so I could learn what it was like. 
Although it's undoubtedly very quick, quite amazing in it's grip abilities and impressive as a production car, I can't say I fell in love with it, nor would I ever want one myself. Having a powerful & properly sorted RX-7 I'm not a stranger to the speed the GT-R could muster, so I wasn't smitten by an introduction to massive acceleration & grip levels. I need more... and sometimes less is more.
Primarily I dislike tiptronic transmissions as even though it's slower it's still more rewarding to use a clutch and play tunes with the pedals. I prefer cars with no electronic assistance, really - where the skill of making it go fast is primarily down to me, rather than what the car's doing to help. There's nothing wrong with changing between 5th & 3rd with proper synchonisation, or kicking the clutch to make the rear steer. If I lock up the brakes, the challenge is to release them quickly & re-apply. None of this is possible in a GT-R in R mode.
You can't throw a GT-R sideways well before a corner and adjust it's angle as you near entry using throttle and steering input. 
These are the challenges I like to enjoy with a well balanced capable car where space safely permits. These games the GT-R can't play.
I'd go as far as to say I probably prefer more raw cars than most so there are few cars I could buy new that would satisfy fully... Although I have quicker cars, I prefer a fully pillow balled (as opposed to rubber or eurethane bushed) chassis, a race tuned N/A engine with a narrow rev band and a conventional H pattern gearbox with close ratios in my 900kg AE86 for track fun, than a near enough 2 ton car that's got over 2 1/2 times the power & all the electronics to obviously be far quicker, but in no way as involving to drive - to me, at least that's my perspective. The R35 GT-R doesn't invoke the passion in me for driving that a nutty car I've built from a near standard machine can ever do. The '86 literally makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand on end when I open it up. So these are the main reasons I for one, wouldn't ever want an R35 GT-R.

With the GTROC 2012 Japan tour we had a very interesting meeting with senior Marketing staff of Nissan on Monday. One of the things we brought up was that the typical owner of RB26 engined GT-R's isn't necessarily attracted to the R35 GT-R and went on to comment why, although I didn't go into comparisons with raw cars such as the detail above.
As an example we asked them to imagine a 32, 33, 34 & 35 next to one another to see they get progressively larger and larger. The 35 dwarfs a 32!
We went on to say people who tune & improve their cars learn a lot from doing so and understand their cars better. Manufacturers need to get back to basics, not keep making cars more and more electronic & heavier. We brought up Toyota's new FT86 as an example in the right direction; since it's brewing a lot of excitement in the industry.
The conversation went on with many other members including Fuggles commenting that Nissan does have obvious gaps in it's market that need to be filled.
In turn Nissan's executives also expressed that there is serious concern that younger generations nowadays aren't as interested in cars as they used to be and that Nissan clearly wants to do something about it.
We all agreed that the fun of tuning affordable cars, learning about them, using on the circuit, etc. are seeds for sowing passion in cars and encouraging individuality. 

Fuggles also commented that the Skyline and Nismo brand names need to be used more, as they're synonymous with Nissan's performance. 
Nissan confirmed they're looking at making Nismo a much more global brand.
Lots was discussed and towards the end of a 90 minute discussion Nissan let it out of the bag they're already seriously considering the possibilities of making another affordable sportscar. 
If we look at Japanese manufacturers history we know the FT86 will spark competition from other manufacturers if it's a success. I've no doubt it will be... So there's exciting times ahead with new products that will possibly aim to fill the void that exists for some car enthusiasts.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

GRowsell said:


> I did... (and I bet if their X-wife's bought them out of their half of the house, thereby having enough money to buy an R35, then most would).
> 
> I tried an R34 GTR and didn't like it compared to my 440hp RWD GTT... as it felt heavy and a bit boring in comparison... but the R35 is nothing like what most of the doubters imagine. It handles more like a RWD than 4WD, and is the most involving car I've driven since my Nissan Silvia days!!!
> 
> ...


you miss read my post. I actually like, no, love the r35 gtr except the way it looks but I also don't like the way the r32/33 looks either even though I have an r33.
I do love the looks of the r34 though.
When I say that most r34 owners would rather their r34 than the new r35 I mean "most" not all. You are one of the exceptions INHO.

I also believe one or two things will happen. The r34 will come down in price as the r35 comes down or in a few years or so you will be able to get your hands on an r35 for less money than an r34.

I'm going with the latter!

so I think the r35 is a master piece of mechanical performance. Unmatched by anything at the same price. Its nothing less than a supercar for 60 odd grand. Would I love one yes, would I accept one as a present yes, then sell it, buy an r34 and pocket a tidy sum to spend on the r34 and pay of some of my mortage


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> .....You can't throw a GT-R sideways well before a corner and adjust it's angle as you near entry using throttle and steering input.....


You can actually... but I'll accept it takes a huge amount of commitment... it's actually *far* more exciting than flicking my R34 sideways at over 100mph into various corners at various tracks (Spa being my favourite).

To be fair, I agree with virtually everything else you say, but until I become blasse with throwing my R35 sideways before the corner (the uprated anti-roll bars make it feel much more predictable), then I'll not be hankering after anything else.

Every Nissan I've had since my Silvia's has felt more and more refined... but well over 600hp of stiffened 4WD has really brought back that sideways drifting rawness... and I LOVE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*R35 GTR*

Hi

I had an R33 GTR first , had it for over 4 years and loved it, lost car in an crash,

Bought a black edition gun metallic R35 in 2009 kept it for 1.5 years,
loved the feel of the car and the way it looked ,
missed the manual box and the raw feel of the olded GTR's

Bought a tommy kiara R33 gtr again last year and got my GTR Grin back 

Loved the 35 but missed the 33 too much, dont miss the 35 as much.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

In a quandry really, would like an R35 GTR no question. Trouble is I don't want to part with my R34GTR because I think they will get quite rare, and once it's gone you can't really get it back. Can't afford an R35 without selling the R34 really...so stuck in a bit of a loop until I either win the lottery or change my mind!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

keep it, the r34 will become a classic and it will age better, the r35 never will! 
Maybe lift your r34 and place in onto an r35 and magically make it fit and look right. Then you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> In a quandry really, would like an R35 GTR no question. Trouble is I don't want to part with my R34GTR because I think they will get quite rare, and once it's gone you can't really get it back. Can't afford an R35 without selling the R34 really...so stuck in a bit of a loop until I either win the lottery or change my mind!


Toni, I'll be honest with you here, I just don't think you would feel the love for an R35 the way you do with your R34. It's very accomplished in most areas but just a bit too clinical in others. Enjoy what you've got.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Lottery win it is then.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

GRowsell said:


> You can actually... but I'll accept it takes a huge amount of commitment... it's actually *far* more exciting than flicking my R34 sideways at over 100mph into various corners at various tracks (Spa being my favourite).
> 
> To be fair, I agree with virtually everything else you say, but until I become blasse with throwing my R35 sideways before the corner (the uprated anti-roll bars make it feel much more predictable), then I'll not be hankering after anything else.
> 
> Every Nissan I've had since my Silvia's has felt more and more refined... but well over 600hp of stiffened 4WD has really brought back that sideways drifting rawness... and I LOVE IT :thumbsup:


When the 35 GT-R was released, the well known Japanese Skyline tuners naturally gravitated towards it. Many said their's were not really all that exciting to drive compared to tuned examples of their predecessors & there was obvious dissapointment there. They knew from the outsdet this car didn't have the vast ability in store the RB engined cars had ingrained in their DNA. 
4 years hence I haven't so far seen any R35 GT-R's campaigned successfully in Japanese time attack. It's just too heavy a base car, whereas the 32-34 models were very successful, especially the orange 32 comes to mind with Saurus, which wasn't really all that modified compared to say the larger M-Speed carbon 34, both of which gave similar lap times in the 54 second range at Tsukuba. The larger the car, the more difficult it becomes to make it competitive.

I admit I haven't driven an R35 GT-R on the circuit, but don't think you're comparing apples & oranges, GRowsell. There's different grades of sliding. I doubt I'll ever see an R35 GT-R feint into a corner, nor held at about 75 degrees of slide say 20 metres before an apex with adjustability based on momentum transfer primarily. 
You can't kick a 35 clutch to initiate or maintain such a slide & transition, yet alone have the steering angles necessary & if you were to use the emergency brake as an alternative it would probably confuse the GT-R's electronics incl. the ABS. It's clearly not a car that can lend itself to such uses, whereas a suitable well sorted RWD car without electronic trickery can, as well as being a car that will return respectable lap times. I've used my AE86 for timed events where it's especially good at tight small circuits, as well as drifting without making many adjustments, mostly a large increase in tyre pressures. 
A good drift car is not so dissimilar to a good time attack car as some might think. Lightweight, power, balance & grip being desirable key elements of both, although my AE86 doesn't have so much torque to maintain a long, long slide, has a lot of balance to make up for it.
This is to me part of the purity & that rawness I seek to enjoy in a car, whether on the track or to lesser extremes on empty, dry country roads. There's no way an R35 GT-R has this much soul.

Then again, a lightweight basic layout RWD N/A road registered car usually clearly can't hope to keep up with the performance of an R35 GT-R on wider open roads. Apples & oranges...
One can be truly raw to drive, the other cannot.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Watch at about 1:30


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I have no doubt the R35 GT-R will depreciate well below the value of R34 GT-R's in future.
A 2008 GT-R with only 15,000km recently sold for 3.5 million Yen at auction.
Put a similar mileage R34 Gt-R in auction and it'll fetch about 5 million Yen. If an M-Spec, then about 6 million.

Thanks tyndago... Like I said, apples & oranges


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Ive had all GTRs 32s, 33s, 34s, 26 engined stageas, 1000hp+ 9 seconds R33s and properly track prepared R33 GTRs etc, etc.
And I can honestly say the 35 is in a diferrent league, B0llocks is it easier to drive, easy to get sideways and play about in, not sure where these ideas of easy to drive come from, do some crazy people not turn of the traction control just after pushing the starter button!!?
Absolutly stunning car in everyway I desire, every drive puts a smile on my face, like the the first time you get a performance car when your a young lad and just go out for random drives!
I dont care about rareness and history, i recommend to anyone to move on from the 34 to the 35.


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

DRAGON said:


> the 35 is in a diferrent league, B0llocks is it easier to drive, easy to get sideways and play about in, not sure where these ideas of easy to drive come from, do some crazy people not turn of the traction control just after pushing the starter button!!?


Hear hear... If driven properly hard (yes, to most people it'd be classed as mental) the R35 is the most involving and challenging car I've driven...

Most (if not all) of the doubters will never have driven them at this limit, mainly because you are going mentally fast before they become go-kart like with the handling.

My problem now is that I keep getting the '4WD clutch over-heating' warning when I'm taking it sideways too much. Iain at Litchfields says they are working on that issue though!!!

I do accept it hasn't the steering angles of the R34 GTT, but then neither does the R34 GTR. I have never driven an R32 GTR, but the R33 GTR and R34 GTR are nothing like as much a sideways drifter as the R35 can be.

As Miguel says, apples and and oranges, or horses for courses... most people are not interested in getting any car sideways at any great speed, ;et alone the R35...

All I'm trying to say to people is... don't knock it till you've actually tried it. And even then, why slate it just because it doesn't float your boat. I personally think that the tens of thousands that get spent on 'show ponies' is a crying waste... but if that's what makes the owner happy, then good luck to them. They'd most likely cringe if they saw what I do in my cars, but I'd hope they'd not judge me and/or the car for it.

When I first came to the Skyline scene about 6yrs ago, everyone said a 'slush-box' R34 GTT would never make a good track car... but ask anyone who's seen/been on circuit with me, and they'll now agree you can broadside a Tiptronic well before any corner and drift it at full lock, rear tyres smoking all the way through even a long 100mph corner (and any other) time and time again.

They are all superb cars, but all can be 'improved' and most have!

My R35 is a *vastly* different car to the standard 09 car now, so comparisons are nearly as pointless as my 440hp R34 GTT Tiptronic is to when it came out of the factory aimed at the 4 door family car market!

Why can't people accept that times and technology move on, but the heritage comes with it.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

GRowsell, touche!
I for one would love to see some video footage of an R35 GT-R drifting & perhaps warning lights on for overheating clutches. Got any footage on Youtube, Vimeo, etc. for us?


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> GRowsell, touche!
> I for one would love to see some video footage of an R35 GT-R drifting & perhaps warning lights on for overheating clutches. Got any footage on Youtube, Vimeo, etc. for us?


Sadly not... my camera kit is still in my R34, and from experience of watching my R34 footage back, it'll not do it justice anyway. 

Playback usually looks like you're just driving down to the shops in a hurry! I've always wondered what I could do, or where I could mount the camera to get across the real feel of high speed sideways action :GrowUp:

The R35 doesn't drift at anything like the angles the GTT does, so I'm reckoning video will look very lame  

The warning lights are easy to capture though, as you also get a message up on the dash. If it's too extreme (you need wet roads for that) it'll actually throw the car into limp mode for a while to :squintdan


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Ah, shame there's no R35 GT-R drifting footage...No worries... 
Would also be interesting to see how an Auto ER34 can be drifted, so throw up some footage please. Mostly interested to see how it can be held sideways at full lock at high-speeds with an auto to contend with...
Even poor quality footage is OK. 

I used to use an old Sony video camera mounted on the diagonal bar of the cage with a wide angle lenz. Worked fairly well, as it's possible to see the road ahead, or side of it, depending on what the car's doing, but always view of the dash & upper controls.
Maybe buy a Go-Pro camera for next time. They're pretty good for their low price.


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Would also be interesting to see how an Auto ER34 can be drifted, so throw up some footage please. Mostly interested to see how it can be held sideways at full lock at high-speeds with an auto to contend with...


It's a Tiptronic with uprated valve bodies etc, so apart from a different ATF, it's similar to any Tiptronic held in gear.

I used to have no end of threads on the SOC forum trying to explain to people that a good Tiptronic is a mile apart from how most people think of an old automatic with a lazy torque convertor. I could momentarily lock my rear wheels with downshifts in the GTT (which gives an indication of how 'relatively' direct the transmission was).

I think I have only ever posted in-car footage once, and that's on my FaceBook profile, and un-edited, so somewhat boring at times, but when I have time, I'll look and see what i can find.

If you go onto Book-a-Track's website, you may find quite a few stills of my Grey 4-door R34 GTT in mid drift round various tracks. I think the best shot's I have seen have been when various friends have followed me around a circuit... it's only then you can really appreciate the sideways action!

I'll try and look out a friends video of when he followed me around Bedford Autodrome once, as it'll make me smile watching that again (I'd broken a drop link on the front anti-roll bar, and it was a big wallowing beast).


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

i have had a ride in tazzmaxx*s car and it is a fantastic piece of kit. it has 500 turn key and go, reliable horsepower all day long.. it has superb build quality and nice features.. i cant imagine why anyone would want a porche or a ferrari (and pay the huge price to have it and keep it) i like my 34 but i would have a 35 in the blink of an eye.. they are the future of the breed..so come on lads play nicely!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

bobdawelder said:


> i have had a ride in tazzmaxx*s car and it is a fantastic piece of kit. it has 500 turn key and go, reliable horsepower all day long.. it has superb build quality and nice features.. i cant imagine why anyone would want a porche or a ferrari (and pay the huge price to have it and keep it) i like my 34 but i would have a 35 in the blink of an eye.. they are the future of the breed..so come on lads play nicely!


OK Bob, I'll reconsider

I might just have to get some Recaro's to make it more comfortable if I keep it though.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Jesus wept never realised how woefully inadequate my driving skills were until reading this, half of what Miguel says I don't even understand, I would think that for most people the feeling is the same, 100mph drifts into corners!! correct me if I'm wrong but you can't even do that on track day and expect to continue without being black flagged let alone on the road!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Hence why 2 sections were made as that way you don't need to be involved with the 35's posts as you can avoid them. Maybe stick to the Skyline section as then you wont need to read all the pointless posts! For myself I love both the Skyline and the 35 so enjoy both sections.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Agree with Bob on this one. Flash wraps and bling and attention seeking... Not my thing.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Holy thread revival Batman :nervous:

whilst money doesn't bring happiness, I find my GT-R a far nicer place to cry than I did my Skyline :chuckle:

As for the original (totally misguided) comments about the GT-R being a fad that won't last... HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

I bought mine 2 years ago at 43k and sold it recently for 55k,they have also gone up 5k over that period in the trade so your not quite correct with that statement!


mattysupra said:


> Personally i would like to own one at some point. Think it will be very short lived tho.
> 
> To be honest i would of owned by now but have always been put off by the auto gearbox. I have cars before with padle shift boxes etc and there crap. You cant beat a clutch!
> 
> Also they are now just to common. I think this reflects in the price, they seem to be dropping money big time, they are starting to become cheaper than a few 34 GTR's which i think reflects what car people really want!


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

So Nissan are going to make a light weight tune-able mid 20k sports car with no air bags,seat belt tensioners, very basic electronics whilst doing away with side impact and crumple zone protection to save weight like the good old days. Sorry I personally doubt that


Miguel - Newera said:


> I drove a 35 GT-R press car for a day when it was released at the beginning of 2008 and I did prefer it with everything on R mode so the rear could be steered a little with the throttle. In other words I drove it hard so I could learn what it was like.
> Although it's undoubtedly very quick, quite amazing in it's grip abilities and impressive as a production car, I can't say I fell in love with it, nor would I ever want one myself. Having a powerful & properly sorted RX-7 I'm not a stranger to the speed the GT-R could muster, so I wasn't smitten by an introduction to massive acceleration & grip levels. I need more... and sometimes less is more.
> Primarily I dislike tiptronic transmissions as even though it's slower it's still more rewarding to use a clutch and play tunes with the pedals. I prefer cars with no electronic assistance, really - where the skill of making it go fast is primarily down to me, rather than what the car's doing to help. There's nothing wrong with changing between 5th & 3rd with proper synchonisation, or kicking the clutch to make the rear steer. If I lock up the brakes, the challenge is to release them quickly & re-apply. None of this is possible in a GT-R in R mode.
> You can't throw a GT-R sideways well before a corner and adjust it's angle as you near entry using throttle and steering input.
> ...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you are going to start digging up all the posts that turned out to be wrong on this old thread we could be here for months...


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

I think we need to agree they are all good at what they do,for when they were made to do it and for the reasons that each individuals likes how they do what they do for them. Saying that one is better than the other or is pointless is always going to result in a pointless argument  jQUOTE=CT17;4609210]If you are going to start digging up all the posts that turned out to be wrong on this old thread we could be here for months...[/QUOTE]


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I suspect a fair amount has changed since the original post. I can see that discussing R35 tuning to start with really could have been boring as so little was available. Probably similar to 1990 ish when the first GT-R skylines started to come about.


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

I totally understand the original feeling of this thread, as most people that love a particular marque don't like it when a new comes out. 
I'm a Datsun/Nissan Z man really as between my dad and I, have owned 260,280,300 pre and post facelifts, and 350z but whenever the next one came out it was...oo don't like that...its got fat...lost its original lines etc...
BUT they always grow on you and eventually you want one!

If I'm honest, I've never really liked skylines as they are all too boxy for my taste and the interiors have always been boring. Hell, I don't even think the GT-R is good looking but after driving one, I HAD to own one!!

Just for giggles, it would be interesting to see how many of the R35 haters early in this thread have actually now got one?
Maybe add another vote in the poll "I used to hate them but have seen the light" ?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Had three models, liked all of them in different ways!


Sam McGoo said:


> I totally understand the original feeling of this thread, as most people that love a particular marque don't like it when a new comes out.
> I'm a Datsun/Nissan Z man really as between my dad and I, have owned 260,280,300 pre and post facelifts, and 350z but whenever the next one came out it was...oo don't like that...its got fat...lost its original lines etc...
> BUT they always grow on you and eventually you want one!
> 
> ...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Sam McGoo said:


> Just for giggles, it would be interesting to see how many of the R35 haters early in this thread have actually now got one?
> Maybe add another vote in the poll "I used to hate them but have seen the light" ?



Guilty!!! :chuckle:


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

BAZGTR530 said:


> Had three models, liked all of them in different ways!





Trev said:


> Guilty!!! :chuckle:



:thumbsup:


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

I know people have their loyalty to one particular model or another but as actual Skylines themselves are getting older, in the future they will become thinner on the ground. This in turn will mean less traffic for what is a good forum with a decent turn over of visitors.
The newer GTR, although not directly related to the RB26 Skylines for example still has DNA that links it (albeit tenuously) to earlier models.

I had a couple of Mustangs. Modern ones that were pretty well sorted and not bastardised. On the Mustang forum you had some newer cars that looked maxed out and the older 60's Bullitt fastback type guys just hated them and there was and still is an obvious split so I understand that bit.
I also had a Porsche 911. Again, the watercooled/aircooled split. I found (and find) a lot of Porsche owners are complete tools, more obsessed with spec lists, future value and criticising other models within the marque rather than the actual driving of the car. 


I could have bought an R35 and if I had done I would have come here anyway. I didn't though. What I'm saying is division to a degree is inevitable but I still peruse the R35 threads, after all, they share the same badge and the same forum in spite of the fact I have no desire to own one.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

OK, Treg replies to a post that is over 4 years old but doesn't realise that a Poll gets bumped by someone voting?????

Not quite sure why anyone has actually replied as a result of that and think it may be time to end the Poll as it's certainly no longer representative of what is going on.

Well, I say that but I bet Bob still doesn't like the 'new' (in 2009) GT-R:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> OK, Treg replies to a post that is over 4 years old but doesn't realise that a Poll gets bumped by someone voting?????
> 
> Not quite sure why anyone has actually replied as a result of that and think it may be time to end the Poll as it's certainly no longer representative of what is going on.
> 
> Well, I say that but I bet Bob still doesn't like the 'new' (in 2009) GT-R




Guilty I was using my phone at the time and hadn't seen how old previous posts were! 

I actually think I left a comment on the same thread years ago stating a similar comment to the one I just added!!.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> Holy thread revival Batman :nervous:
> 
> whilst money doesn't bring happiness, I find my GT-R a far nicer place to cry than I did my Skyline :chuckle:
> 
> As for the original (totally misguided) comments about the GT-R being a fad that won't last... HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I have driven some good skylines and some horrible ones. It's how people mod them that is the defining factor generally. Mod crazy mismatch parts and your left with a horrible car. Seems to happen a lot where parts are literally blown out of a cannon with out much thought. Big always seems to be better big turbos big wheels big tyres and more often a recipie for a undrivable car.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Well, I say that but I bet Bob still doesn't like the 'new' (in 2009) GT-R:chuckle:



I don't know, the rate the R35s seem to be corroding I think in time he will be liking them very much :chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

gtr mart said:


> I don't know, the rate the R35s seem to be corroding I think in time he will be liking them very much :chuckle:


Yes, it won't be long before R35's are know for rustier strut tops than the R33


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

gtr mart said:


> I suspect a fair amount has changed since the original post. I can see that discussing R35 tuning to start with really could have been boring as so little was available. Probably similar to 1990 ish when the first GT-R skylines started to come about.


It sure has.
When I joined the forum early in 2011 most of the talk in the r35 section was questions about if a midpipe would invalidate the warranty.

It's come on a long way and got a whole lot more interesting.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

some things will never change Richard. Atleast now those same questions are interspersed with someone worried about their bellhousing, if they think Downpipes will make a difference, how terrible Nissan are on warranty and in general and then the next thing which is likely to be corrosion related...


----------



## Roadrunnerrs2 (Jul 14, 2013)

As we all get older we also get wiser...
Roll on the future...


----------

